#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-01
<xilef> hi all, anyone around at this time?
<xilef> just got a question about reporting a bug regarding a netboot install
<ara> xilef: hey
<xilef> hi
<xilef> yeah, just trying to do a netboot install
<xilef> PXE
<xilef> using expert mode, trying to configure LVM partitions
<xilef> but missing libreadline5
<xilef> oh, this is on intrepid, of course
<xilef> could be related to bug #491203
<xilef> basically, does anyone know how i can install libreadline5 from with an install, 'anna' seems to deal only with .udebs correct?
<xilef> *within
<jpds> xilef: I had the same problem.
<xilef> jpds: yeah well i hacked it by downloding the debs, extracting them and puting the .so files directly where lvm was looking for them, works, but need to file a bug
<xilef> just libreadline5 and libncurses
<jpds> xilef: Have you filed it?
<xilef> no, just looking through other bugs to see if its already filed
<xilef> filed #263558
<xilef> hope its understandable
<jpds> xilef: Marking as confirmed and reassigning to debian-installer, thanks.
<cr3> hi folks
<ara> hey cr3
<cr3> ara: so how's your package looking?
<ara> cr3: give me 10min, I was finishing something else
<ara> cr3: yes, they look good, thanks for your help
<cr3> ara: excellent, enjoy!
<andrewkk> When I file a new bug report on launchpad, how do I indicate that it's something associated with Intrepid?
<andrewkk> The bug says "Affects: compiz (Ubuntu)", but I don't know how to associate the report with everything that shows up at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<nand> saivann: hey!
<saivann> nand : hi!
<nand> saivann: finally, after a long time, the "how it works" and posting guidelines are coming... see http://devel.ideatorrent.org/tour/ !
<saivann> nand : Oh Nice!! I kept this project in my favorites bookmarks :) hoping for it to realize :)
<nand> just wanted to let you know I did not forget about that
<saivann> nand : That's nice to you, thanks for your great work!
<nand> thanks to you too :)
<saivann> Woaw
<nand> #ubuntu-brainstorm is now the home of Brainstorm, btw
<saivann> Joined :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-02
<persia> Is there a known bug for not being able to load daily-live in a kvm?
<stgraber> persia: depends what's your definition of not being able to load.
<stgraber> we had some problems with kvm and amd64 images, kvm and X and kvm and mouse
<stgraber> altough all that was with 2.6.26, it may be different issues with 2.6.27
<persia> stgraber: As in can't boot.
<persia> Strange.  It wouldn't boot for me a few hours ago.  I swear I didn't download it again.
<persia> No.  It works now.  It really didn't work earlier :)
<stgraber> hmm ok ... something wrong with the kvm kernel module perhaps ?
<persia> Or just user error.  I had very bad luck with many things today.
<stgraber> hehe, ok :)
<cr3> hey dudes
<perex> hello
<perex> I have a problem with setting date in GUI. I can set time up to 11:29:29. Command date-s 21:03:07 works fine
<eldric> what's the package that supplies gecko-devel?
<eldric> I'm wondering cause the name of the package that supplies gecko-devel doesn't seem to be gecko-devel
<perex> maby libxul-dev.
<perex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libxul-dev
<eldric> thanks for the lead perex
<perex> no problem
<irfan_> hi ppl
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-03
<cr3> hey dudes
<cr3> ara: many thanks for your emails regarding checkbox
<ara> cr3:  hey marc, morning. np :-)
<cr3> schwuk: dude, thanks so much for all those LP teams
 * ara -> break; will be back for the meeting
<slangasek> alpha-5 candidate images trickling in: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-04
<slangasek> Is Jan Rathman here?
<slangasek> (reported that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/1870/8 showed bug #255008, but that bug is marked as fix released)
<stgraber> doh, that internet is way too slow for ISO testing ... I won't be able to test as many iso as I usually do ...
 * stgraber takes alt amd64
<stgraber> any known issue with testing ISO images in kvm ?
<stgraber> my debian-installer is cycling here but as the ISO already got two +1, I guess it's my kvm that's broken (again ...)
<stgraber> (maybe it'd work better if I was running 2.6.27 but I don't like my lappy to poweroff on resume :))
<stgraber> okay, works with qemu so that's a kvm issue. Though I don't really want to wait 3 hours for my install to complete so I'm affraid I won't be able to help this time (or only tomorrow at work if I happen to have some free time) :(
<sbeattie> Did the manual partitioner recently change? it seems... quirky.
<soren> stgraber: Are you using the kvm modules in the kernel or from kvm-source?
<heno_> schwuk, ara: how are you getting on with iso testing?
<heno_> I'm kicking off some tests in kvm now
<ara> heno_: I have installed alternate i386 with manual partitioning
<ara> in real hw
<ara> so far so good
<ara> I am now running automated tests
<ara> against it
<ara> I will upload results before lunch break
<heno_> ara: ok hanks. are you updating iso.qa.ubuntu.com with results?
<heno_> *thanks
<ara> heno_: not yet, i will do it now. thanks for the reminder
<schwuk> Is anyone else having problems with iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<heno_> schwuk: I'm not, what problem?
<schwuk> heno_: How strange. *.qa.ubuntu.com wouldn't load in one tab of Firefox. I assumed it was a slow response, but trying another tab worked... O_o
<heno_> ah they are switching over the DNS today
<heno_> 12.00 London time I believe ...
<liw> heno, what should I test?
<heno_> liw: anything 64 bit would be good
<heno_> I think that's still under-represented
<heno_> doh! doing two installs to the same virtual disk at the same time may cause it to fail
 * heno_ tries again
<schwuk> heno_: At least you've got a reason for fails. kvm has been giving me segfaults :(
<heno_> we often find we are testing kvm as much as the ISOs
<schwuk> Grr - it segfaulted again. Happens during the actual installation.
<heno_> schwuk: same place, same ISO?
<schwuk> Yes - i386 alternate OEM install
<heno_> schwuk: try a different ISO to narrow it down - perhaps something in that particular install trigers it
<schwuk> heno_: No - I think it's a kvm thing.
<schwuk> Same effect (same place) with the server cd
<liw> schwuk, are you running hardy's kvm and kernel? I upgraded to -proposed versions to get intrepid guests to work
<cr3> hey dudes
<cr3> ara: I will follow up on your request for hardware in the datacenter now, sorry for the delay
<ara> cr3:  no problem
<stgraber> soren: from the kernel
<soren> stgraber: Running intrepid on your host?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> but on 2.6.26 because fo the resume problem with 2.6.27
<soren> No worries.
<soren> Try installing the kvm-source package. It'll build some more recent kernel modules for kvm for you.
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> ok, it still resets debian-installer when unpacking the libc udeb
<soren> I'm not sure what that means.
<stgraber> when the debian-installer gets to the step where it loads the various udeb, it resets d-i
<soren> stgraber: Oh, dear. I can't imagine that being kvm's fault.
<schwuk> liw: No dice. Got the packages from -proposed. Segfault at the same point, but this time it took my mouse with it!
<stgraber> soren: can't reproduce with qemu :)
<soren> stgraber: Er.. Damn.
<soren> :)
<soren> stgraber: Did the new modules get built when you installed kvm-source?
<cjwatson> I've been unable to get anywhere with DVD testing, I'm afraid; the jigdo template is at 47% :-(
<liw> oh, dear: I started the iso rsync in the background and then forgot the whole thing -- is testing still going on?
<liw> seems to be
<liw> (whoever replaced my brain with porridge today kindly undo it, thank you)
<liw> is there a point in reporting that I've done a test under kvm, and not under real hardware
<liw> and if there is a point, would it make sense to have a tick mark for that explicitly?
<heno_> I think we should have a flaf for that, yes
<heno_> though we could probably gather a bit more system info as well
<liw> as long as I only ever have to feed the info once :)
<stgraber> soren: yeah
<liw> note to self: human multitasking means you sometimes get confused and run qemu-img instead of kvm... *sigh*
<stgraber> liw: sounds like hyperthreading rather than real multitasking, you should upgrade yourself to a dual/quad core CPU :)
<liw> not even hyperthreading, really, I'm old enough that I'm really just a set of TSRs rather than real multitasking
<mathiaz> liw: how do you perform the -server iso tests under kvm ?
<mathiaz> liw: are you doing it manually ?
<mathiaz> liw: I meant the install process
<liw> mathiaz, yes, manually
<mathiaz> liw: hm - ok - I can get it to work using preseeds - it seems that acpi fails to install correctly
<mathiaz> liw: could you check in the syslog from one of your install if acpi works correctly ?
<mathiaz> liw: rather installs correctly
<liw> mathiaz, what should I grep for?
<mathiaz> liw: grep acpi /var/log/syslog
<mathiaz> liw: I see messages that acpi stating that acpi cannot be found
<liw> that could be an artifact of running under kvm -- does it suppor acpi? soren?
<liw> I'll do the grep after the next install finishes (I wipe the image file after I'm done with a test)
<mathiaz> liw: you need to start your guest with the acpi feature enabled
<liw> ah, then I probably don't do that :) ("kvm -m 1024 -hda foo.img -name isotest1 -cdrom ... -boot d")
<mathiaz> liw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43423/ <- here is a guest definition for libvirt
<liw> I don't do these tests under libvirt, it's easier I think to just run kvm directly
<liw> mathiaz, I see no errors about acpi in syslog
<liw> mathiaz, the grep returns two lines, one saying lapic_id enabled, the toehr about seetting latency timer to 64
<mathiaz> liw: ok - thanks
<mathiaz> liw: may the installer tries to install acpi if it detects that acpi is available
<mathiaz> liw: *may be*
<fbesoain> hola me pueden ayudar un segundo?
<fbesoain> tengo un problema con alpha 4
<persia> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> fbesoain: Seria mejor si hablabas en ingles.
<fbesoain> ok, hello all, i have a problem in my laptop, i'm installing ubuntu alpha4 .. and after to install when i reboot my laptop, my screen is black, i can't see any image, and if press crt + alt +F1 it's the same ¿?
<fbesoain> my card is intel 965gm
<slangasek> jpds: s/hablabas/hablaras/ :-)
<jpds> slangasek: No, I didn't want the future tense, I wanted past.
<slangasek> jpds: that's not future tense, that's imperfect subjunctive
<fbesoain> hahahaa!!
<jpds> slangasek: Oh yeah, I usually don't bother with accents.
<slangasek> fbesoain: you probably want to file a bug report about this, I don't see anyone in this channel who I know has the expertise to help you
<slangasek> fbesoain: you could try the alpha-5 candidate images that we're currently working on, though :-)
<fbesoain> slangasek: ok, thanks for your help. i'm waiting alpha-5
<slangasek> fbesoain: you can find the candidate images linked from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntu/all, if you'd like to try them and see if they solve your problem
<fbesoain> ok, i need image in the screen for see the log files...
<fbesoain> i will download the new image
<liw> I'm slightly worried about not finding any problems
<heno_> liw: try ubuntu studio alternate - I'm seeing some install failures
<heno_> just trying to cheer you up ;)
<liw> :)
<liw> I'm about to crash, I think, so I will head for bed as soon as I finish this last ubutu-server amd64 test
<heno_> liw: ok, thanks for your help!
<liw> ok, that was the last ubuntu-server amd64 test, they all passed for me
<liw> I can continue in the morning if there's still tests remaining, but for now: good night
<heno_> has anyone else tried ubuntu studio? I get a fair with bug 264804
<EagleScreen> i think ther are problems with ethernet LAN in Intrepid
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-05
<slangasek> is anyone here testing edubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntustudio?
<slangasek> stgraber: is the edubuntu add-on test-case current?  I don't seem to get any pop-ups, at least under VMware.
<soren> liw: Yes, kvm supports ACPI. However, whether it's enabled depends on a few things. If you invoke kvm from the command line, it's enabled by default. If you create your vm from virt-manager, you need to *not* choose either WinXP, Win2k, or MS-DOS as they all get ACPI switched off.
<soren> liw: In mathiaz' domain definition ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/43423/ ), you can see <features><acpi /></features>.
<liw> I have a broken hard disk on my desktop machine, and I don't know long it will take to get this fixed, so I do not know when I'll be able to resume ISO testing
<heno_> liw: golden opportunity to by a SSD!
<liw> heno_, I'm going to reinstall on a USB stick, actually :)
<heno_> I just go a 128GB one - fast and quiet :)
<liw> actual SSD disks seem too expensive for me at the moment, though, for the kinds of sizes I want on that machine (several hundreds of gigabytes)
<heno_> liw: I combine it with a 500GB standard drive, for storing large stuff - the SSD was about £340
<slangasek> does anyone here have time to test the edubuntu i386 addon today?
<heno_> slangasek: I'll have a go
<slangasek> great, thanks
<heno_> gah, I'm getting no DL speed from cdimage ATM
<liw> heno_, out of curiosity: what is the read and write speed like in your SSD?
<heno_> liw: http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=55VL
<liw> that is indeed pretty fast
<heno_> The Edubuntu addon installer launches fine, but it does try to grab additional packages from the archive, rather than getting it all from the CD (which I assume it should)
<heno_> and since the archive is dead slow for me now, it's taking some time ...
<heno_> not an alpha-blocker IMO, but a bug that should be fixed <- slangasek
<heno_> specifically it's the tex packages
<heno_> I guess that's a seed or dependency bug - where should I file that?
<heno_> cjwatson: ^ your view? also we should finally remove the WinFOSS stuff from there
<cjwatson> heno_: could I have specific package names?
<heno_> cjwatson: texlive-common, texlive-base-bin, texlive-doc-base at least
<heno_> cjwatson: and tex-common I think
<cjwatson> heno_: which package(s) did you ask it to install?
<stgraber> slangasek: the testcase for edubuntu should be up to date as in I haven't heard of any change to the CD for a while. Maybe gnome-app-install behavior changed though.
<heno_> cjwatson: edubuntu-desktop, via the addon auto-installer
<cjwatson> stgraber: Steve rebuilt it this morning due to an update-manager bug
<heno_> btw, changing to the main mirror helped fix the speed issue
<stgraber> ok
<heno_> so it's working fine now - but I think we should have a network-less test case for all CDs actually
 * heno_ makes a note
<cjwatson> heno_: very odd; it's not showing up in germinate
<cjwatson> it's in all/all+extra (trivially), boot.build-depends, development, and installer.build-depends, but nothing that's in the chain from desktop-addon
<heno_> cjwatson: could it be a quirk of me having it set to use the US mirror?
<cjwatson> I can't think why
<cjwatson> it could be some kind of dependency skew between different versions of some relevant package; but http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/trace/ shows the US mirror being up-to-date
<liw> that's weird... my newly installed system has an empty -etc
<liw> er, /etc
<liw> with the hardy installer, though
<termitor> hello
<heno_> Anyway, the install completed successfully now, so I think it's good enough for alpha 5
<termitor> have this bug "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c :221 : process_queue:  L'assertion « dependtry <= 4 » a échoué." someelse have solve it ?
<termitor> root@proton:/home/termitor# dpkg -a --configure
<termitor> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c :221 : process_queue:  L'assertion « dependtry <= 4 » a échoué.
<termitor> Abandon (core dumped)
<termitor> no cool
<heno_> termitor: do you have a bug #? Looks like bug 264923 is a dupe of it
<lirel> hi, when i rsync the current amd64 intrepid livecd i get this checksum 1ed0adc89cac5e3357a6661f4f3685fd which is not reported in the MD5SUMS file, should i download it again, or is the MD5SUMS file out of sync?
<termitor> heno_: i'm use chroot for dist-upgrade
<heno_> ok
<termitor> heno_: but now , i'm on intrepid (boot on)
<termitor> heno_: remove cups solve the bug for me
<heno_> termitor: ok, sounds like a different problem then (or at least triggered differently)
<lirel> okay, the file i had was corrupted
<sbeattie> heno_: does the SSD improve on the disk access speed issue you were seeing with multiple vms running at the same time?
<heno_> sbeattie: not sure - I've only tried two at once so far
<heno_> having a read-from (isos) and write-to disc (vm images) will probably help
<heno_> a raid setup may not be needed
<heno_> I'll set it up to read from the plate drive and write to the SSD I think
<sbeattie> okay, let me know how it goes, as I was seeing the same issue running 4 vms on a quad core machine.
<cody-somerville> Hey
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu needs some amd64 folks to help test :-) please.
<sbeattie> cody-somerville: is it known and expected that usplash has the ubuntu logo rather than xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> It is a known issue :-]
<sbeattie> aiee, large fonts!
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-06
<gildo_> hi
<gildo>      /msg nickserv register gdndqd fiorito.g@gmail.com
<Greyshadow> Hello form tester Greyshadow
<cody-somerville> :]
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-31
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> This morning I will mostly be writing manual test for checkbox and testing wubi
<davmor2> hello heno :)
<heno> hey davmor2! How's it going?
<davmor2> Fine thanks I think wubi is still broken but at a different point now :)
<davmor2> heno: how's your new role?
<heno> davmor2: not bad, starting to get busy as well now :)
<davmor2> cool :)
 * davmor2 -> Lunch
<davmor2> cr3: dude morning
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama, thanks for your cases.txt file!
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> by the way what is the script for testing the display sizes auto magically I can add tests for pre- and post- s3/s4 then
<cr3> davmor2: I'm not sure which one you mean, resolution_test?
<davmor2> cr3: you may need to add requires: but I don't know what
<davmor2> cr3: do you have access to the spreadsheet of tests?
<cr3> davmor2: I was just going to ask you to send me the one you were sent by fader, that should be authoritative
<davmor2> I made an ods version of it unless you want it comma seperated
<davmor2> cr3: ^
<davmor2> cr3: I sent you both versions
<cr3> davmor2: cheers
<davmor2> most of the top half is now covered by the tests I've thrown together plus existing and there are only 2/3-ish of the bottom half too :)
<cr3> davmor2: wow, very pleased to hear that!
<davmor2> cr3: lik I say though I've gone for the obvious ones first and then I've left all the ones that say in progress or whatever till fader come back :)  I just want to fill the wholes for now and then back fill the others when I know exactly what is happening with them :)
<cr3> anyone happen to know of a tutorial or something to purge a package returning: Errors were encountered while processing: package_name
<cr3> nevermind, --force-remove-reinstreq did it for me
<davmor2> davmor3: ping
<davmor3> oh adium themes
<davmor3> hmmmmmmm
<davmor2> liking adium :)
<davmor3> >:-)
<mikefletcher> Hi.  The Disk Benchmark test on the lastest checkbox in 9.10 doesn't produce any usefull output.  All I see is the words "Is this ok?".  Is this a known problem?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-01
<jtatum> Hello
<davmor2> jtatum: hello
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-02
<cr3> eeejay: hey dude, have you run the trunk of mago in karmic lately?
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> fader_: Morning dude nice break?
<fader_> davmor2: Not at all.  Schlepping boxes the whole time... I'm tired!
<fader_> davmor2: Next time I'm calling you to come help move my furniture.
<davmor2> ? you moved then or something?
<davmor2> fader_: No worries as long as you cover the return flight costs :)
<fader_> :)
<fader_> davmor2: Yup, moved on Monday
<davmor2> still in boston though yeah?
<fader_> davmor2: More or less :)  Moved from north of Boston to east of Boston
<fader_> s/east/west
<fader_> One of those directions, anyway
<fader_> I'd have trouble breathing if I moved too far east of Boston
<davmor2> fader_: now let me help you out here N=up, E=right, S=down, W=left it's quite easy really ;)
<davmor2> fader_: yeah but it would be great fun to pop the bubbles to find out what your saying :)
<fader_> davmor2: In Boston they're all just consensual illusions.  It's not rare to be traveling due east on a road that's marked 'north'.  Or worse, to be on a road that is simultaneously marked as highway #xx north and highway #yy south
<davmor2> fader_: that's nothing, we have an anticlockwise road that goes clockwise ;)
<fader_> davmor2: That's just because you're driving on the wrong side of it ;)
<davmor2> It's you lot driving on the wrong side only us and australia go it right :P
<smoser> slangasek, is there a reason that server isos don't show up at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ ? also at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/all only upgrade show up?
<davmor2> smoser: there are a whole bunch of fixes being uploaded till there in there's basically nothing to test
<davmor2> cr3: have you had a whole lot of failures on testing?
<cr3> davmor2: I've only had three systems failing to install so far, another problem related to enabling ntp when installing and some mago stuff
<davmor2> cr3: no issues post install?  I'm getting a failed fsck after every reboot
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, I'm actually working on that exact problem right now, that's what I thought was related to "enabling ntp" above
<cr3> davmor2: I disabled ntp and a couple systems just finished installing, same problem
<cr3> s/and a/on a/
<davmor2> cr3: no I think it is utc as the system clock that is causing the issue
<cr3> davmor2: this thing: d-i clock-setup/utc boolean true
<davmor2> if you run fsck you get Superblock last mount time (Wed Sep  2 16:18:53 2009, now = Wed Sep  2 15:31:31 2009) is in the future or something similar
<cr3> davmor2: exactly, it's a time thing
<davmor2> cr3: apparently it sounds like an old issue reoccurring :(
<smoser> davmor2, is there a way i can see the list of blocking items on server isos ?
<davmor2> smoser: grub2 I think is the biggy on server
<smoser> davmor2, where do i see that list ?
<davmor2> there isn't one
<davmor2> smoser: it's from a bug
<smoser> sorry for being dense, is there a list of bugs that are blocking ? i was confused by "it's from a bug". what bug ?
<smoser> i'm hoping to start testing UEC/Ec2 images, and want to know if there are bugs blocking the server iso release for testing (or any other release) that would also affect ec2/uec
<cr3> davmor2: might you happen to know which bug might refer to the original occurence of this fsck problem?
<davmor2> cr3: No idea cjwatson said it was probably :)
<davmor2> cr3 try bug 422869
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422869 in e2fsprogs "fsck halts bootup when checked file has timestamp in the future from other Ubuntu installation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422869
<fader_> Heh, just came over to see if anyone was experiencing fscks on first boot, but I don't think I have to ask after reading scrollback ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Have you filed a new bug about this or are you waiting to hear from cjwatson?
<davmor2> NO not filed a new one but there is an existing that is sounding amasingly similar :)
<fader_> davmor2: I'll assume we don't need to file one since you've been talking with cjwatson about it
<davmor2> fader_: and now Keybuk :)
<fader_> :)
<fader_> davmor2: If they give you a definite on that bug number and/or ask you to file a new one, can you let me know?  I want to make sure to note it in the certification testing reports
<fader_> (since I'm seeing it too)
<davmor2> fader_: np's :)
<davmor2> I've just asked keybuk if he wants me to add the info to the bug I listed above
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks, bud.
<davmor2> fader: new bug I'll get one together
<davmor2> fader_: bug 423247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423247 in ubuntu "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<fader_> davmor2: Awesome, thanks
<fader_> cr3: Is it possible that requirements of the form 'alsa.type==foo' have broken, maybe as a result of removing the dependency on hal?
<fader_> I'm having a lot of tests getting skipped that shouldn't be
<cr3> fader_: yep, I haven't found time to migrate those
<fader_> cr3: Ah, okay.  Same story for the power management tests I take it?
<cr3> fader_: you can change the alsa one to: device.category == 'AUDIO'
<fader_> cr3: I'd rather not deviate too far from what's in the repositories, since I'm submitting results; I'll test this stuff manually outside of checkbox for now
<fader_> I'll be retesting these things again so we can pick up those tests in checkbox next time
<cr3> fader_: I've fixed checkbox (base), the changes will appear on the next update
<fader_> cr3: Thanks.  I'll likely retest these for the next alpha or beta failing that.  I've just run cheese and sound recorder and sleep/hibernate in the meantime
<jcollado> Hi ara
<ara> hey jcollado
<nagappan> hi ara jcollado
<jcollado> hi nagappan
<nagappan> hi ara
<jcollado> Anybody waiting for mago meeting?
<nagappan> ara, there was a question from Willi Walker, will some one from g-d-t will be attending this year GNOME Boston conference ?
<nagappan> jcollado, me in listening mode :)
<ara> nagappan, I am not :(
<nagappan> ara, ok
<nagappan> ara, both me and eeejay will not be attending too
<ara> jcollado, you can start with the first agenda item
<jcollado> Sure
<jcollado> I just saw there are some merge proposals (some of them approved by everybody)
<jcollado> that are still pending
<jcollado> So I though it would be nice to discuss what to do about them
<jcollado> just not to forget that they're there
<jcollado> and avoid anybody feeling ignored
<ara> good, thanks javier. I will try to review them next week. I am still trying to catch up after my holidays
<ara> I will try to comment them briefly this week
<ara> and more deeply next week
<jcollado> Ok, if nobody is in a hurry, then it's fine to postpone this
<jcollado> So unless anybody has a concern, we can move to the second item. Ok?
<jcollado> Let's review first item next week
<ara> OK, perfect
<jcollado> Second item is that I wanted to know a little more about the packaging plans for mago
<jcollado> This actually related to one of the merges, but I felt it's worth to talk about it separatedly
<jcollado> So, first question is
<ara> OK. First thing. Mago is in karmic
<jcollado> how many packages?
<ara> http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/mago-is-in-karmic/
<ara> only one, with the library and the framework, not the tests
<jcollado> Ok, I see
<ara> Ubuntu development is already on Feature Freeze, so no new things can be added
<jcollado> Any plan to add the tests?
<ara> besides, I don't think ubuntu archive is the right place to hold tests, as can change a lot
<ara> I think PPAs are a better place for those, what do you guys think?
<jcollado> Then the question is if that it's going to be uploaded to the PPA
<jcollado> I agree
<jcollado> Also, it would be nice to have those packages for jaunty in the PPA
<jcollado> Do you agree?
<ara> well, PPAs are Personal archives, any one can do anything
<ara> they are not official
<ara> so if you want to add those to the PPA, go ahead
<ara> I think it can be useful
<jcollado> Yes, but since the debian directory was removed from the source
<jcollado> it might be good to get it back
<jcollado> to reproduce the same package as in karmic, right?
<ara> well, we can do other thing
<ara> lets maintain a branch only with the debian folder contents
<ara> named "packaging" or something
<ara> then, if you want to build a package
<ara> you can do:
<ara> bzr branch lp:mago
<ara> bzr nest lp:~mago-contributors/mago/packaging debian
<ara> and then build the package
<ara> that's more flexible
<ara> because it allows to keep packaging from code separate
<jcollado> Looks good. I didn't know about bzr nest.
<jcollado> Is that subcommand part of any plugin?
<ara> yes, bzrbuilder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder
<jcollado> Thanks for the link
<ara> as ubuntu development is moving towards bzr more and more, jwestby is providing some useful tools :)
<ara> next great thing would be to keep daily ppas with the latest code of mago and the tests :)
<jcollado> Yes, that would be cool
<jcollado> Ok, then may I assume you'll create that packaging branch?
<ara> jcollado, ok, I'll put that as an action item to myself
<jcollado> Thanks.
<jcollado> I think that's all I wanted to comment for this meeting
<ara> OK, I have one small item left
<ara> it is just a quick reminder to new contributors to use the epydoc syntax on the new code
<ara> to be able to keep the API documentation up to date
<ara> I will try to find a better place other than people.canonical.com to upload the documentation
<jcollado> Ok. I'll pay attention to that in the future
<ara> anything else? nagappan, eeejay?
<nagappan> ara, as I earlier requested in pvt chat :)
<lajjr> sorry was on the floor was told by the wife about meeting..
<nagappan> ara, post the initial review request to g-d-t mailing list
<nagappan> ara, so others will be aware of this team work
<ara> good point, nagappan
<ara> OK. I'll write down the notes of the meeting and will send them to the list
<ara> thanks all!
<nagappan> ara, cool, thanks
<jcollado> Thanks
<lajjr> thanks ara..
<lajjr> sorry about missing the meeting.
<slangasek> smoser: sorry, as noted the images had not been posted because there were known problems with them (specifically related to eucalyptus) - I have the 20090902 build posted now, though I'm not sure whether this is final - has anyone done any testing of this image in the meantime, or were people waiting for it to be on the tracker?
<ara> lajjr, don't worry, lajjr, I'll send the notes
<davmor2> slangasek: all the iso's need respining for cjwatson's fix to grub2 and others
<smoser> slangasek, mathiaz has been testing it
<lajjr> thank you I was on the floor to watch production project it was my wife thank god for wives.
<smoser> slangasek, i was asking primarily to find if there was anything that would have affected the uec/ec2 images.
<lajjr> Be Safe all I am on her computer lol..
<lajjr> She told me to go on my own.
<mathiaz> slangasek: more fixes will be needed for eucalyptus
<mathiaz> slangasek: I'm preparing the patches now - soren will probably upload a new package later
<slangasek> mathiaz: ok; please keep me informed (you and soren) so I know when to post the new images to the tracker
<lajjr> I also will be adding more image later today for the logo and the theme will be set arount it I have some done just have to pick an image I colored them the tango theme. I want to finish the others before you choose one of them.
<ara> lajjr, nice!
<lajjr> Ok I have to get back to work guys I will try to get an e-mail out you ara about a few items a cloak arond a computer and a few others I will email the list went I put them up really neat images for the logo.
<ara> lajjr, ok, thanks! and rock on!
<lajjr> thanks and again Be Safe..
<sbeattie> davmor2: around? I'm going to mention alpha 5 testing in the meeting. You might get asked about current status, if you don't mind.
<davmor2> no probs :D
<slangasek> smoser, mathiaz: server ISO respun; that at least picks up all the grub fixes and whatnot, and if we need another respin for eucalyptus fixes after, -server is cheap to respin :)
<plars> who's testing isos?
<plars> I've only seen reports from me and davmor2 on anything so far...
<davmor2> me
<pedro_> I'm syncing the latest isos, will test again in a few minutes
<plars> pedro_: I'm currently limited to testing UNR under virtualbox, and getting fsck failure at every boot due to last mount time being in the future
<plars> pedro_: curious if that's a side effect of vbox, or if people are seeing that on real hardware
<davmor2> plars: no it's an installer bug got to the bottom of it earlier
<davmor2> plars: set UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS
<plars> davmor2: I wondered if it wasn't... is there a bug on it already?
<davmor2> plars: discovered as a side effect of another bug
<plars> I see it
<plars> thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-03
<smoser> slangasek, ami-846249f0 is the i386 europe ami
<dvpdiner2> I'm running Karmic, I can't get lm-sensors to display the output of the dme1737 module. sensors-detect doesn't try to add it to /etc/modules, but on Jaunty it provided CPU temp information and fan speeds
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor21> I got no interweb :(
<fader_> davmor22: Good grief, you're either getting old or cloning a lot
<davmor2> fader_: I've had no t'interweb so had to use my n800 via my phone for a quick connection :)
<fader_> davmor2: Oh man... I'm sorry.  Being offline is.... it's... wow, man.
<fader_> :(
<fader_> You have my condolences.
<davmor2> It is on testing day you'd of had to take over ;)
<davmor2> fader_: ^
<fader_> davmor2: :P  I haven't hooked up my machine that had my IRC proxy yet... I'll poke at xchat in a minute and prove who I am
<knix_> sup all
<knix_> i am using 9.10, and wanted to know if anyone knew how I can get my ipod touch to work.
<jtatum> Hi testers
<davmor2> jtatum: hello
<jtatum> Drat. Only caught the tail end of mago in #ubuntu-classroom. I'm so out of the loop :)
<davmor2> jtatum: classroom has chat logged
<jtatum> Yeah, pulled them up from irclogs.ubuntu.com. Are they lagged?
<davmor2> jtatum: they do that's the only down side
<jtatum> davmor2: No worries. At least it's somewhere :) Meanwhile I don't think I'm on enough mailing lists :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: good luck with your talk latter :)
<sbeattie> heh, thanks. One hour to go. I think I just finished getting everything ready.
 * sbeattie steps away for 5 min to grab lunch
<davmor3> Muhahahahaha
<davmor3> hello
<jtatum> sbeattie: Great presentation, thank you! Looking forward to checking out the regression testing suites :) Going to get that pull started shortly :)
<sbeattie> jtatum: You're welcome! Glad you liked it.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-04
<abdullah> any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<hggdh> abdullah, this is not a support channel. Please go to #ubuntu+1 (if running Karmic), or #ubuntu for help
<abdullah> there not token to me
<davmor2> Morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor3> sbeattie: can you do a quick test and see if bug 408603 is still in effect it seems the upstream have fixed it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408603 in evolution "Evolution not restoring data from backup archive" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408603
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-05
<natureshadow> wahoo, can someone re-implement to count scores as I close three crash reports per secons :D ?
<cactaur> Hey, I was wondering if anyone else had this problem with Alpha 5. I've been trying to use a CD, but every time I check the disc, it says that there's an error in a file. However, I checked the md5 sum for the iso: it works out, and I burned it three times, including using the slowest speed on my burner. I still get an error on my disc, so I'm wondering if this could be a bug with the integrity program, or there's just
<ImportantGuy> So I was thinking of formatting this netbook to try out the alpha with that suave looking remix interface but figured I should report bugs while I'm at it. Never done this before.
<ImportantGuy> I'm probably in the wrong mindset, but I figured if I could help report at least one bug I'd feel worth it.
<cactaur> ImportantGuy: You should do it. Have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ImportantGuy> Am reading
<ImportantGuy> Also it says "Next Ubuntu Testing Day, Monday June 22nd 2009" near the top of the testing page
<ImportantGuy> Which was months ago
<cactaur> ImportantGuy: Yeah, apparently the wiki is a bit behind.
<ImportantGuy> Oh yes when is the next day and also where can I find the latest 9.10 release
<ImportantGuy> or in general latest build
<cactaur> Umm... I don't know the next day.
<cactaur> But the latest release is Alpha5.
<cactaur> There's a schedule right here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<cactaur> If you click Alpha5, it'll take you right to the download page.
<ImportantGuy> Neato
<metalf8801> is there a specific place where I need to report bugs for Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5?
<davmor2> metalf8801: what do you want to report?
<metalf8801> a bug in Empathy that won't let my add yahoo accounts
<metalf8801> me*
<davmor2> metalf8801: just drop into terminal and type ubuntu-bug empathy and add your description of what your are trying to do.  So devs and triagers can resolve the issue
<metalf8801> davmor2: ok yeah that's what I thought I should do but I wasn't sure thanks
<davmor2> metalf8801: no probs
<natureshadow> btw, what does the process of "triaging" involve, or, when is a bug marked as "triaged"?
<metalf8801> I'm trying to learn how to write good bug reports so I was hoping someone could take a look at the bug report I just posted on launchpad and give me feed back?
<metalf8801> here's a link to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/424940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424940 in empathy "Empathy on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala cannot add a yahoo account " [Undecided,New]
<natureshadow> metalf8801: looks ok to me
<metalf8801> thank you
<metalf8801> it was a simple bug
<davmor2> natureshadow: triaging is making sure that there is a/ enough information to initial confirm the bug.  b/ deciding who should best fix the bug. c/ sending a bug report upstream or to the packaging teams. d/ getting it to the canonical/ubuntu team responsible for the package etc etc etc
<davmor2> natureshadow: once that is done the bug will get tagged as triaged
<natureshadow> davmor2: Is this done by devs or by users?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-06
<ara> good morning all!
<xdatap> hi everybody
<mathan> HI EVERY ONE
<mathan> PLZ HELP ME
<mathan> I NEED SOME HELP FROM YOUR SIDE
<jpds> Help us help you, by turning off your caps lock.
<mathan> yeah
<mathan> thank you jpds
<mathan> i have some problem with ubuntu
<mathan> hello
<mathan> anybody
<mathan> hello
<jpds> !patience
<ubot4> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<mathan> thanks jpds
<mathan> so this test team totally waste
<mathan> am also  from testing side only
<xdatap1> hi
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> charlie-tca: how did beta shape up in the end dude?
<charlie-tca> I think it looks pretty good
<charlie-tca> Most bugs are minor
<davmor2> and wubi is working now too apparently
<ara> hey davmor2, how was your holiday?
<davmor2> ara: good thanks, great weather, amazing scenery and really pleasant camp site
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
<charlie-tca> hmm, I think wubi works when it wants to :-)
<charlie-tca> We did get most of the tests in, though
<kamusin_testing> :)
<amorphous1> cr3, http://www.zigvideo.com/home/vdodetail/.EjMzITM
<cr3> amorphous1: yeah, seen it a while ago
<cr3> amorphous1: coincidentally, I find the video tedious just like java :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-07
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<jibel> morning davmor2
<ara> morning davmor2, jibel
<ara> davmor2, you are early today
<davmor2> how's life ara
<ara> good, thanks!
<ara> yourself?
<davmor2> ara: yeah I need to take Sue to a meeting in shrewsbury tonight so need to get away earlier than normal
<davmor2> ara: Life is good email more under control
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-08
<ara> morning all
<primes2h> ara: fader_: g. morning.
<ara> bon giorno primes2h
<ara> mvo_, hello
<mvo_> hello ara
<ara> mvo_, how are you doing?
<mvo_> I'm good thanks :) how are you?
<ara> mvo_, good, good, thanks :)
<ara> mvo_, I am reorganizing the QA landing page and I would like to include links to several reports, including yours about automated upgrades
<ara> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current-stable/  points to the latests stable to updates
<ara> but, do you have a similar link (current) for the rest of upgrades?
<ara> I am unsure where  to point at
<mvo_> yes:  http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current/
<ara> mvo_, thanks! exactly what I was looking for
<mvo_> cheers!
<amorphous1> cr3, do you know why this test "/usr/share/checkbox/scripts/udev_resource" could froze a computer?
<cr3> amorphous1: the problem is that this is not a test but rather just resource gathering by going through the sysfs
<amorphous1> cr3: When he runs it from a live-cd it doesn't freeze. Moreover, I told him to mount the internal drive on the live-cd session so that all his hardware is connected.
<cr3> amorphous1: this person is experiencing other problems, right? sounds like there's a hardware problem and going through sysfs touches that problem
<cr3> where hardware problem could either be physical or a driver
<cr3> where different drivers might be used on the installed system and on the live-cd
<cr3> amorphous1: so, if everything works wonderfully on the live-cd, I'd compare the output of lsmod and I'd also compare the kernel version being used in the respective environments
<davmor2> hello ara, fader_, cr3
<fader_> davmor2: hey dude
<ara> hey davmor2, fader_, cr3!
<fader_> ara: ¡Hola!
<cr3> hola munachos
<jpds> munachos?
<cr3> jpds: combination of muchachos and nachos
<fader_> Mmm... nachos
<ara> QA meeting in 4 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<rattboi> hey-o
<rattboi> I tried running Maverick nightly build from yesterday off a liveUSB, and ran into problems during startup on my laptop
<rattboi> I couldn't get it to start up unless I used the grub option acpi=off
<rattboi> people mention that often for older equipment, I hear. but this is a new laptop
<fader_> rattboi: Could you please file a bug by opening a terminal and typing "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<fader_> That's the best way to gather the information for developers to look at
<rattboi> I'm back in my default Lucid now. I need to do it from within the maverick live session?
<fader_> rattboi: Yes, please
<rattboi> is there a default IRC client w/ maverick?
<fader_> rattboi: Incidentally you might also want to ask in #ubuntu+1... that's the main channel where people discuss the development version.  This channel is usually used for coordinating testing or test development, and is pretty quiet at the moment :)
<fader_> I believe empathy does IRC and it is included
<fader_> Otherwise you can apt-get install xchat in the live environment :)
<rattboi> ok. I'll try that then
<fader_> rattboi: Thanks for the report!
<rattboi> it seemed like most things were working even though acpi was off. I think the main issue is to do with the fact that my lappy has hybrid intel/ati graphics
<rattboi> hey, I was just here. What was that command to run for a report?
<fader_> rattboi: "ubuntu-bug linux"
<fader_> ubuntu-bug <package_name> should generally collect the relevant information and automatically create a bug and attach the info
<fader_> Then you just log into launchpad and add a description... nice and easy :)
<rattboi> thanks. since acpi=off fixes it, would that be more related to graphics or kernel config?
<fader_> I'd start with kernel, so use "linux" as the package... if they need to reassign it they can after reviewing the bug
<rattboi> oh, I never mentioned the problem. It boots, shows for a second, then the screen goes blank.
<fader_> Ah, hmm.  That's ugly.
<rattboi> everything sounds like it works otherwise
<rattboi> but with acpi=off, it boots normal
<fader_> Yeah, it really sounds like it's in the kernel if it's affected by ACPI settings
<Psychodelius> wow
<Psychodelius> this is a much smaller room compared to the main ubuntu room
<Psychodelius> haha
<Psychodelius> Everyone, just an intro on myself
<Psychodelius> I am Benjamin Chen, or just Benny, from Australia
<Psychodelius> I have just joined testing, and would love to get involved.
<Psychodelius> I am currently working as an IT helpdesk
<Psychodelius> and starting to learn a lot more about software dev and testing
<Psychodelius> I would love to learn from you all
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-09
<ara> good morning all!
<Psychodelius> hi all
<ara> hey Psychodelius
<Psychodelius> hey ara
<Psychodelius> how do you do?
<Psychodelius> I am from Australia
<Psychodelius> you?
<ara> Spain
<Psychodelius> cool
<Psychodelius> I am just wondering....
<Psychodelius> how do i say i want to do something for the testing team?
<Psychodelius> I am new, sorry
<Psychodelius> but like I know yo all have a lot of things you want people to do, so how do i say, "I want this one"?
<Psychodelius> or how do people pick what to do?
<ara> people just choose what activities they like to perform
<ara> what would you like to do?
<Psychodelius> I don't know. I haven't tried any of the testing activities, with Ubuntu, bt I'd like to try my hands in one .
<Psychodelius> What do you recommend?
<Psychodelius> to start with....
<ara> Psychodelius, the Desktop Testing Program could be a good place to start
<ara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DesktopTestingProgram
<Psychodelius> sorry, just got distracted by the news with Federer game yesterday.
<Psychodelius> but thank you, I am just looking at the page now
<davmor2> morning all
<Psychodelius> morning?
<Psychodelius> this is night here in australia
<Psychodelius> where you from davmor2?
<davmor2> UK
<Psychodelius> Aha, no wonder about the time diff
<wordsofglass> Hey Y'all, wondering if AMD64 netbook editions are under consideration. I've got an ultraportable with a core 2 su7300 and was thinking about trying the netbook remix instead of the full-fledged desktop version.
<fader> wordsofglass: As far as I know there are no plans to build a 64-bit netbook image.  However you can install the netbook packages on a 64-bit desktop install, as they're build for that architecture
<fader> I.e. no official image but you can get the same effect :)
<wordsofglass> mmk, i'll go with that
<fader> wordsofglass: FYI, I believe you can just install the "ubuntu-netbook" package and it will automagically set up all the netbook packages
<fader> Through the wonders of metapackages :)
<wordsofglass> cool
<wordsofglass> that's really helpful actually
<fader> Great, glad to help :)
<wordsofglass> now, to see if i can boot from an xD card
<fader> wordsofglass: Good luck!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-10
<ara> good morning all!
<xboss> hi
<ara> hey xboss
 * ara -> lunch
<UndiFineD> Ok, I have tried many ISO's my system simply does not boot any 10.10, it shows syslinux and then moves on to my harddisk boot, I tried through USB sticks and CDroms, I have trouble upgarding to 2.6.35 as it would crash at random during boot
<UndiFineD> the current working kernel is 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu
<UndiFineD> my system is an IBM eServer 226, with 3GHZ plain xeon processor which seems to have been demoted to a i686
<UndiFineD> so while I am running amd64 binaries now I had to try to boot i386
<fader> UndiFineD: What sort of crash?  Does the system reboot, hang, etc.?
<UndiFineD> no, it shows syslinux and than moves on to my harddisk grub
<fader> UndiFineD: Hmm, so this is during boot then?
<UndiFineD> yes
<fader> UndiFineD: Is there an error message displayed?
<UndiFineD> no not visibly
<UndiFineD> syslinux, blank screen, and then moves on to my harddisk: grub2
<fader> Which ISOs have you tried?
<UndiFineD> all ubuntu and ubuntu alternate version i386 and amd64
<UndiFineD> even daily builds
<fader> Hmm, if even the alternates are doing this then it's not a plymouth issue
<fader> And presumably other CDs boot, right? :)
<UndiFineD> no from stick / cdrom it does not even show me the person + keyboard
<UndiFineD> but the ISOs from i386 work in virtualbox
<UndiFineD> I have my CD of 10.04.1 which works fine
<fader> I mean have you tried other non-Ubuntu CDs (or older CDs)?
<fader> Okay, perfect
<UndiFineD> my currently working system is fully upgraded from that to maverick but kept kernel 2.6.32.24-#19
<fader> And when you try 2.6.35 you're unable to boot?
<UndiFineD> indeed
<fader> Yuck, that will make it hard to get a bug report :(
<UndiFineD> or, it does boot, sometimes all the way to gdm login and halts randomly
<fader> I would start by booting in 2.6.32 and doing "ubuntu-bug linux" but be sure to explain in the bug that your issue is with 2.6.35
<fader> Ah, if you can get that far you might be able to add some extra detail :)
<UndiFineD> it halts, not crashes really
<fader> You could boot in recovery mode, go to a shell, and do 'apport-collect <bug number>' where <bug number> is the bug you file above
<fader> That will add extra data from your current running kernel, in that case 2.6.35
<UndiFineD> but how? it does not store anything new in /var/crash
<fader> ubuntu-bug and apport-collect grab more than just crash logs.  If a bug is filed against linux, they collect tons of data on the running kernel
<fader> It may not give the developers everything they need but it's a very good start, and saves them from having to ask for the basics
<UndiFineD> I have most debugging packages installed, as I suspected this much :)
<fader> :)
<UndiFineD> dinner first, reboting after
<davmor2> morning fader no tail on your nick again I see
<fader> davmor2: It's an auspicious day
<fader> :)
<kevin__> Hi folks, I want to help test Maverick Beta - would installation in a virtual machine provide meaningful results?
<fader> kevin__: Absolutely.  That will certainly provide meaningful testing for applications, the installer, etc.
<kevin__> ok cool... just grabbing a copy now.
<UndiFineD> mmm wonderful meal I made brb
<undifined> back on kernel 2.6.32
<undifined> hmmm anyone tried to do apport-collect without X ? it is very hard with just cancel button :p
<nags> ping cr3
<nags> cr3, quick question on bzr, I know this is not right channel :D
<nags> cr3, I need to push some code with project name rather my user name, any clues ? I forgot I did things earlier
<nags> cr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~nagappan/hudson-x11-guitest/head
<nags> cr3, instead of my name, I need to create hudson-x11-guitest
<nags> cr3, I did this earlier https://code.launchpad.net/~racetrack/racetrack/1.0
<cr3> nags: do you mean something like bzr push lp:~team/project/branch
<nags> cr3, correct
<cr3> nags: does that answer your question?
<nags> cr3, not sure, I understand it correctly, let me try like this: bzr push lp:~team/hudson-x11-guitest/head ?
<cr3> nags: where "team" is the real name of the team, right?
<nags> cr3, ah ! how can I create the team ?
 * nags googling
<cr3> nags: if you want a group of people to maintain that branch, you should indeed create a team.
<cr3> nags: you can register a team here: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<nags> cr3, ah ! ok
<nags> cr3, not sure, how I created racetrack earlier !
<nags> cr3, anyways thanks for the info
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-12
<ludo6431_> hello, i'm testing the ubuntu 10.10 maverick beta (up to date), i'm asked to 'enter the "Default" keyring password to unlock it' when i wanna change some things. The problem is that i don't konw this password and it appears to be different than my account password. How can i know it ? or reset it ? (i just installed the beta yesterday)
<ludo6431_> is it a setup problem ?
<ludo6431_> i should reinstall ubuntu ?
<ludo6431_> thanks
<kuleszdl> [17:57:29] <kuleszdl> Hi there.
<kuleszdl> [17:58:37] <kuleszdl> I just tried to run a few Laptop Test Cases on my Thinkpad T30, and I am sorry to say, but the existing test plan and especially the wiki templates really suck.
<kuleszdl> [18:00:27] <kuleszdl> There is a huge lack of standardization, the "template" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/Template) lacks essential stuff like a remarks section or some system specification details. It's even not clear how to name the system under test, since the start page uses different namings etc.
<kuleszdl> (propably here is the proper place for discussing this)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-05
<tpdd> is it a common issue for speakers on intel sandy bridge laptops to not work but headphones work fine?
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> I'm testing Oneiric on Asus-1005PE. Just a quick question: once I've started the live image (please note: I selected english language but my keyboard is italian) how do I change the keyboard layout? Cannot find the option in preferences...
<primes2h> Andy80: just restart the live image and select italian ;-)
<Andy80> anyone knows why the "Startup Disk Creator" doesn't let me configure the persistency? All the area is grey and I cannot select those options: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/startupdiskcreator.jpg
<primes2h> Andy80: I think it depends on the size of the image you choose on the source. if it is larger than the disk size it turns grey. Try to select the image you want to write on the USB disk and erase the usb disk itself.
<Andy80> primes2h: I found out later... you need at least 2Gb USB key
<Andy80> before the needed space was 128Mb minimum so a 1Gb USB drive was fine
<Andy80> I've filed a bug
<Andy80> because imho it's a bug :P
<Andy80> I mean...
<Andy80> I've wasted 1 hour discovering WHY I could not use it, when a simple "you need at least a 2Gb drive to use this feature" tooltip had been enough
<Andy80> primes2h: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/841926
<primes2h> Andy80: it depends on the size of the image.
<primes2h> Andy80: if the ISO image is ~700Mb you can use a 1GB usb disk
<primes2h> Andy80: what release are u using?
<Andy80> primes2h: I tried it with oneiric beta1
<Andy80> anyway... when I used the 8Gb usb drive, I saw that the minimum size of the persistance was 1Gb not 128Mb like in the past
<Andy80> this should be specified
<primes2h> Andy80: With Lucid I can create an USB disk (1 GB) from a ~700 MB ISO with about ~200 MB of persistance
<Andy80> I'm on Natty at the moment
<Andy80> maybe a different version of usb-creator
<primes2h> Andy80: could be
<primes2h> Andy80: specify this on your bug report please
<Andy80> primes2h: ok, I'll do later... I'm trying to follow #ubuntu-classroom at the moment ;)
<victorp> I am testing oneric beta1 , is the launcher suppose to hide like in natty? it is permanently on in my oneiric system and  I was wondering if it is a "feature"
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-06
<sharat_> hi
<sharat> hi
<sharat> i have a problem
<sharat> i cannot change the brightness in my hp laptop running ubuntu 11.04
<sharat> when i press the Fn keys for brightness i can see the indicator changing but there is no change in the screen brightness
<sharat> anyone online?
<lemelinm> Bonjour!
<lemelinm> quit
<lemelinm> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment quitter?
<lemelinm> EXIT %c
<lemelinm> Can someone tell me how to exit this channel?
<lemelinm> quitte
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-07
<hggdh> weird. I am trying to install a 11.04 under Oneiric's KVM, and it is failing. I know it worked before (already used the ISO)
<hggdh> trying again with DEB_DEBUG=developer to see if the debian-installer log gives any more data
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-09
<calebH> hello all.  I'm using gnome-shell in the 11.10 beta (and loving it) and noticed that the default gnome-3 notification system (the ones that popup from the bottom of the screen; called ???) stopped working and now I'm getting the ubuntu-style notifications (the ones in the upper-right of the screen)... how do I change this?  I was rather liking the gnome-3 default system
<calebH> some more detail... the ubuntu-style notifications I'm referring to are notify-osd; I believe the gnome 3 default notification system is called notification-daemon; I would like to use notification-daemon instead of notify-osd
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-11
<iophk> Hi, where is a current list of laptops that work well with Ubuntu, including wireless and other stuff?
<iophk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<iophk> that page referred to this channel
<iophk> for info
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-03
<Guest25644> if my laptop has no operating system do i need the server as well as the desktop for ubuntu??
<smartboyhw> Why do you need a server Guest25644?
<Guest25644> i dont know if i do thats what i was trying to find out..
<smartboyhw> Guest25644: I don't understand. Are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<Guest25644> yes... my compaq presario f700 came with vista on it but it currently cannot find an operating system... so i was hoping putting ubuntu on it would fix the problem..
<smartboyhw> Just install the desktop mate, no need for a server
<Guest25644> cool deal... appreciate the help..
<Guest6272> what is the best os for a compaq presario F763NR Notebook PC s/n CNF81561KH p/n KW061UA#ABA; Microprocessor1.90 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57; Memory 1024 MB; Memory MaxUp to 3GB DDR2; Video GraphicsNVIDIA GeForce 7000M; Video MemoryUp to 287 MB; Hard Drive120 GB (5400 rpm); Pointing DeviceTouch Pad with dedicated vertical and horizontal Scroll Up/Down pad
<Guest6272> ive been at this for days and still no operating system found... im starting over again what would be best to use?
<smartboyhw> Oh my god, go to #ubuntu, this is for testing
<smartboyhw> Of course ubuntu
<Guest6272> y is everyone in these rooms so irate and unhelpful??
<smartboyhw> What??? This channel IS for Ubuntu testing...
<njin> hallo, there someone testing amd64 desktop today ?
<smartboyhw> No:)
<jamespage> smartboyhw, a *polite* pointer in the correct direction is often better for those who are a little lost....
<smartboyhw> jamespage: I am being polite
<jamespage> smartboyhw, "Oh my god, go to #ubuntu, this is for testing" is not that polite IMHO
<smartboyhw> ...
<jamespage> jibel: I expect that you are about to get real busy with beta-1 testing; can we grab some time next week to discuss upgrade testing for server?
<jamespage> I've identified a few cases where we would benefit from better upgrade testing and I'd like to understand how to get it setup.
<jibel> jamespage, of course, you're time will be mine.
<skaet> full set of rebuilds has been kicked off.
<nm_geo> Just got a clean Lubuntu Alternate amd64 encrypted full drive done.  Clean except for minor expected bugs.
<phillw> nm_geo: hiyas!! they are still re spinning things
<xnox> hardly respinning this is the first build of DVDs
<phillw> xnox: I'm just tracking on http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release it does appear that lubuntu has clear re spins :)
<phillw> xnox: the others are not yet signed off.
<phillw> xnox: any idea when studio will be re spun, the lad in Hong Kong is on a totally different TZ to me, but I can email him
<nm_geo> Well I will have some done when re-spins happen then .. I expect re-spins
<phillw> nm_geo: lubuntu looks pretty good to test, do let me know if the bugs are not carried over. stlsaint has worked hard to get this functionallity installed
<nm_geo> phillw: I had to add the first set of expected minor bugs..
<phillw> nm_geo: at least there is now an option? Give the guy a break :P
<phillw> in the past, we lost everything"!
<nm_geo> phillw: I think all the testing is improving Don't get me wrong
<phillw> we could have really done without this weekend.... But, shit happens.
<nm_geo> I just finish the straight full drive di install and it went well ..
<nm_geo> Yes it does happen, but the nvidia Xorg junk slowed up the process on some hardware
<phillw> nm_geo: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions
<phillw> go get it reported :D
<nm_geo> Oh it is reported for sure
<nm_geo> That was one that pissed me off .. They duplicated my bug to a private bug like I can read and add to that
<phillw> nm_geo: I heard that nvid had actually realised that linux existed and said that they would provide drivers?
<phillw> nm_geo: give me the bug number, I;ll sort that out
<phillw> red rag to a bull......
<nm_geo> well I have a work around on my Lenovo box that works.. during plymouth I hit Ctrl-atl-T and get to a live session when everything clears up
<nm_geo> let me look for the bug I will certainly send it to you ..It appears that has happen more than just to me.. But if they duplicate my public bug to a private bug it is SOL
<nm_geo> My di re-size install is about to complete on my little Samsung N150 that I picked up for testing
<phillw> nm_geo: do try dig it out. you know me..... I'll go play hell if a public bug has been kidnapped to private whereby you have no access to it with them not keeping you informed :D
<nm_geo> phillw: I have no doubt that you would be the wrath of Hades down on them
<nm_geo> bring
<nm_geo> brb
<nm_geo> phillw: there you go I just sent you a forward of the apport bug and the duplicate with my response which I know was not read nor would be read.
<nm_geo> Got to go test my di re-size install on other laptop BRB again
<nm_geo> Ok I finished the debian-installer for Lubuntu Amd64.. Going to hit a live desktop session and do maybe the
<phillw> nm_geo: I've put a request in. I'll drag to a an areas seperate if needed
<nm_geo> Do something Else we have a bug on it I want to see if cjwatson got it fixed
<nm_geo> phillw: good luck with that I have done some reading on the duplication problem and many are not resolved
<phillw> I already have some one on it :)
<nm_geo> k thx
<phillw> nm_geo: can you join #ubuntu-bugs please
<nm_geo> phillw: Ok
<phillw> nm_geo:  a good result :D
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw
<nm_geo> phillw: very good results
<phillw> nm_geo: Do nag me about it. The wiki area does need updating
<nm_geo> phillw: I agree and will try to nag you too
<smartboyhw> phillw: WHat wiki update???
<nm_geo> Hey cjwatson got the " do something else" manual install bug fixed
<phillw> nm_geo: I'm logged onto http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release
<phillw> I keep asking you testers to log on there
<nm_geo> phillw: I look LOL
<nm_geo> phillw: you want us to sign in?
<phillw> nm_geo: you can sign in, but must NEVER add a comment
<nm_geo> phillw: i knew that from the death warning LOL
<phillw> nm_geo: you are allowed to log on and watch :)
<nm_geo> phillw: I have to tell you I have watch it some but I never could tell when I re-spins was coming
<nm_geo> k
<phillw> you will see what the priortys are and what is the up comming respins
<phillw> it also holds the reasons for the older re spims
<nm_geo> which name phillw nm_geo or gregfaith?
<phillw> you must use your open-id log in
<phillw> nm_geo: aka launchpad one
<nm_geo> phillw: my launchpad id is gregfaith but it does not like it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-04
<phillw> nm_geo: you would have to chat with lp people; changing your lp name is possible but not reccommened
<sagaci> can't you make a new username and merge them
<nm_geo> oh I don't want to change it but the pad.ubuntu will not let me sign in NP
<nm_geo> I can see the activity
<jibel> Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal Beta 1 Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal Beta 1 Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<mvo> if someone has a current install of the test image, does software-center open up normally? i.e. is bug #1042707 fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042707 in software-center (Ubuntu) "USC closes when opened on a fresh install of Quantal" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042707
<jibel> mvo, french install of 20120903.4, software-center opens normally
<jibel> *fresh
<mvo> jibel: \o/
<plars> is it abnormal to get a warning that language support is incomplete, asking if I want to download it when the language I selected is english? iirc, some languages (such as english) should be complete on the install media, or is that not the case anymore?
<plars> This is on ubuntu-server-omap4 btw
<plars> jibel, psivaa? ^
<jibel> plars, it's a long standing bug, I don't have the bug number handy, but you may find it or a duplicate in launchpad
<plars> jibel: ok, so I'm correct in thinking that's not right at least... thanks
<plars> jamespage: do you know if the instructions at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerWhole#Tomcat%20server are correct? I'm trying it right now on a mac server and it doesn't seem to be working as described, but tomcat is installed
<jamespage> plars, hmm - looks a little incorrect - what are you seeing thats different?
<plars> jamespage: well I can't connect to anything on localhost:8080 for starters
<jamespage> plars, sudo service tomcat7 status ?
<plars> jamespage: I just rebooted though (unrelated), give me a moment and I can give more details
<plars> jamespage: odd, it's working now
<plars> jamespage: I wasn't seeing the "it works" page coming up at the moment earlier
<jamespage> plars, are you running virtual?
<plars> but haven't run through these, so I thought it best to check if they were up to date
<plars> jamespage: no
<jamespage> plars, worth checking /var/log/tomcat/catalina.out to see why it took a long time then
<jamespage> /var/log/tomcat7 that is
<balloons> anyone have a non-networking install work on amd64 quantal desktop?
<balloons> my current installation is attempting to download files and is failing.. despite me not being connected to the internet, and telling it not to install updates
<jibel> balloons, I did a non-network installation in english and it was successful. Is it what is failing for you ?
<balloons> jibel, see above.. basically it doesn't seem to respect the don't install updates option
<balloons> if it finds a network connecton, it will try and use it
<jibel> balloons, works fine here
<balloons> jibel, so if you have an active connection, and tell it not to install updates, does the installer not hit the archive to get packages?
<balloons> in my case here's what happened.. I had networking on, but it's REALLY slow and laggy.. the installer actually disabled the download updates at the beginning. I toggled the connection, but it didn't see it as valid. Anyways, fast forward to package install, and the installer hangs trying to contact the ubuntu server to download packages. I was able to use skip to finish the installation
<balloons> when I say hung.. well, it just kept trying to hit the ubuntu server and didn't suceeed.. it wasn't going to succeed.. I'm not sure if it would ever have continued on it's own
<elfy> balloons: if you need it checked - I can do a non-networked install to me too something
<balloons> elfy, sure.. It just seems like ubiquity will try and use the connection if it finds one.. and in my case, the connection isn't really valid so it can't use it
<balloons> I'm going to have a look at the log
<elfy> so are we talking here about a new install - already installed system here balloons
<balloons> new install, beta1
<balloons> I'll paste the log
<balloons> it's semi-interesting
<elfy> ubuntu - or will xubuntu do ?
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186023/
<balloons> so, interesting that ubiquity will still build a sources file with the network sources
<balloons> perhaps this is normal, to force a timeout on them.. I'm not sure.. also it's intersting to see the ubuntu i386 entries in there..
<elfy> ok - I'll get tyhe ubuntu beta and have a go - so disable network prior to starting the install
<balloons> jibel might be able to tell me more. Otherwise, I'm going to have to repeat some installs and pull the logs on them to see how it works
<balloons> elfy, you can leave it on
<balloons> but don't tell it to install updates
<elfy> ok
<elfy> oh I never ever do that
<balloons> then, after partitioning, it will pull updates anyway
<elfy> ok - will check it out
<balloons> is there anyway you can leave networking on, but keep the network local?
<balloons> or block the archive?
<balloons> that would simluate what I had
<balloons> no external inet access.. only internal
<elfy> mmm - all my machines are ethernet to router
<elfy> not sure I'll be able to replicate
<balloons> well, I'm curious what it will do
<balloons> we'll see when we pull the log from it :-)
<elfy> balloons: ok - well it's downloading now - will clarify exactly what you want when I boot it
<forestpiskie> balloons: ping
<balloons> pong
<forestpiskie> that took longer than I anticipated lol - had to feed child - so what exactly do you want me to do - install - leave net connected - not tell it to update ?
<balloons> forestpiskie, yes
<balloons> and pull the logs when your done :-)
<forestpiskie> k
<forestpiskie> which logs you want ?
<balloons> /var/log/installer
<forestpiskie> okey doke
<balloons> syslog mostly is the interesing piece
<forestpiskie> yep - will do and then will escape back to the relative calm of 12.10 xubuntu :D
<forestpiskie> what's with the funky symbols in the partition window that mean absolutely nothing :(
<balloons> they do things
<balloons> there's a bug to add some tooltips
<forestpiskie> mmm
<forestpiskie> create partition - that's going to freak people out - what happened to calling it Edit ...
<forestpiskie> balloons: so var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog ?
<balloons> forestpiskie, sure.. what's it look like?
<balloons> paste it if your ok with thta
<forestpiskie> http://pastebin.com/mjMuZAhk and http://pastebin.com/MnhFVq1r
<forestpiskie> there you go - back shortly
<elfy> balloons: was that any help?
<balloons> elfy, sorry I missed the links
<balloons> looking now
<elfy> lol - glad you've got them - cos I certainly haven't anymore :p
<balloons> yea.. it hit the archive
<balloons> I'll have to ask the team about it
<balloons> it also hit the archive to download some things
<balloons> thanks, this is perfect
<elfy> cool - well if it makes it to a bug - give me link to me to it
<elfy> I think I saw it downloading lang files - I used to disconnect when installing
<noskcaj> can you download the beta through testdrive?
<balloons> noskcaj, yes
<balloons> if you sync the image in testdrive, you will get the lastest version of the image
<balloons> so.. right now that would be the beta candidate iso images
<noskcaj> just the daily image?
<balloons> if you wait until after beta is released, it will grab the new daily image -- I trust that makes sense
<noskcaj> yes, thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-05
<smartboyhw> balloons: I don't know that you're guitara:)
<brendand> balloons, hello!
<balloons> brendand, howdy!
<brendand> balloons, a question i've been meaning to ask for a long time. what is the status now of a tool for storing test cases? is iso-tracker becoming that thing or is there still a plan to use what mozilla were working on?
<balloons> for this cycle iso-tracker is indeed that thing
<brendand> 'for this cycle'
<balloons> brendand, you never know what the future holds
<balloons> haha
<balloons> basically we've consolidated to the isotracker
<balloons> we don't have to move off of it, but changing tools is easier from that perspective now if something like that were desired
<balloons> I have no current plans to suggest a tool change, fyi..
<brendand> ok. not sure how you and stgraber would feel about accommodating other use-cases than iso testing
<balloons> brendand, of course
<phillw> balloons: FYI, hggdh from the bug squad is going to re-phrase the section on "my bug went private" He does like the remainder of the Bug section :)
<balloons> we have the package tracker for some of those things
<balloons> phillw, awesome
<brendand> balloons, package tracker?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> we've done several testing campaigns you can see on it
<bdmurray> davmor2: can you retest bug 10120097?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 10120097 could not be found
<bdmurray> davmor2: can you retest bug 1020097?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020097 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ubiquity locks up on the webcam page" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020097
<davmor2> bdmurray: I can but not till tomorrow first thing I'm using it currently and then it's the lug where I need it
<bdmurray> davmor2: no problem, just was wondering if it is still an issue since the bug is rather old
<davmor2> bdmurray: ah hang on there was a newer bug done where the kernel team added a patch for it,  I tested that worked the day after the patch landed
<davmor2> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1042809 I needed a clean bug to try and grab a whole bunch of info the kernel team were asking for I can link the 2 but now beta 1 is here I'll certainly re-test and ensure it hasn't regressed again
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042809 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "HP Webcam-101 (uvcvideo) locking machine" [High,Fix released]
<bdmurray> davmor2: thanks for finding that
<balloons> anyone about with a precise machine?
<balloons> i'm curious if setting the appearance to high contrast mode in precise, makes the toolbaer at top transparent or not
<njin> balloons, vm or real hardware ?
<balloons> real
<balloons> and vm for that matter
<balloons> didn't seem to matter on quantal
<njin> balloons, do you need 12.04.1 or the latrest build ? just the time to burn the disk and i will test on real hardware
<balloons> njin, not that big a deal to burn and boot up a disc :-)
<balloons> lol.. you know what
<balloons> my olther machine still has precise on it
<balloons> from 12.04.1 testing
<balloons> I'll check it
<balloons> how are you njin btw?
<njin> well, thanks, i've recived the invitation to UDS and nowI've got to talk at work to let me free for these days
<phillw> njin: congrats, I've not heard anything :(
<njin> cdrom is running on my test pc I select to install on high contrast modality
<njin> phillw, thanks
<phillw> balloons: can you dig out your link for where to report install bugs, I closed the tab by accident.
<balloons> what do you mean?
<balloons> it should be on bug reporting instructions at the top of every page :-)
<balloons> hopefully
<phillw> the one that had the table as to which is ubiquity / xorg etc.
<njin> actually ubiquity-dm is showing a dark gray bar on a black background (instead of the usual default background.
<phillw> balloons: it's okay. I found it http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions
<phillw> balloons: would you prefer that in a table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs ?
<balloons> phillw, I knew where you were going with that
<balloons> and yea.. not a bad idea at all
<balloons> can you also mention where it can be found when testing? aka hit the bug reporting link
<balloons> for iso's, packages, whatever
<phillw> balloons: I'll add the table, you put the link where you think is best. hggdh has done his edit and kindly added a link for additional information. Hopefully, the bug section is nearly done :D
<phillw> balloons: I declare https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs completed, please do idiot check it for me (when we get time !). And now, back to herding cats.
<balloons> phillw, +1
<balloons> phillw, i like it
<balloons> very well done
<njin> balloons, installed from scratch 12.04.1 in high contrast and the bar is present, just to report that NM and thunderbird icons are gray on black so pratically invisible.
<balloons> njin, you mean to say the bar is transparent, or is grey?
<balloons> it's transparent for me
<balloons> I'm assuming the same
<phillw> ooh a new tester for lubuntu has just dropped me an email..... There are times I do have pangs about being a Borg drone.... but those pangs do not last long before I assimilate them :D
<balloons> resistance is futile
<njin> balloons, no the background is blue and the bar is dark gray, so perfectly visible, only the mentioned icons are gray on darkgray so not visible
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> now I feel like there might be something here
<balloons> can you screenshot it?
<njin> sure, let me do it
<njin> balloons, http://www.flickr.com/photos/86688242@N06/7938242126/in/photostream/lightbox/
<balloons> njin, perfect ty
<phillw> balloons: as if we don't have enough to do? :P
<balloons> phillw, lol.. what do you mean?
<phillw> test cases ::D
<balloons> ahh
<phillw> balloons: invite knome into here
<knome> oh well ;)
<balloons> lol
<knome> as if they had better things to do
<balloons> I know!
<knome> O:)
<balloons> ok, so the testcases are the same
<balloons> if there was something specific to the arch you wanted to test, you could add it
<balloons> the base tests are the same
<balloons> as it stands right now
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> and in the UI, the tests are listed for both architectures automatically, as i see
<knome> or?
<balloons> I assign testsuites individually
<balloons> i just used the same testsuite for both
<balloons> as you can see
<knome> so if in some weird case i wanted to add something for amd64 only, how would that work?
<balloons> now, when you make your testcases, we can add them to the testsuite as well and they will show up
<balloons> you could make a amd64 testsuite, add the testcases, and add it as a second testsuite
<knome> aha
<balloons> I try and re-use as much as possible
<knome> and then you'd link it to the xubuntu product?
<balloons> hence the ubuntu stuff shares testsuites acorss several products
<balloons> so I broke it up in chunks
<balloons> yes..
<knome> good :)
<balloons> you can't link to the product
<knome> aha
<balloons> but if you modify what's linked, it should reflect I believe
<knome> ok
<balloons> xubuntu desktop testsuite has your 4 tests in it
<knome> so the new testsuite would go under "Xubuntu Desktop amd64" then?
<balloons> if you make another and add it, it will show up under both
<balloons> if you have amd64 specific, yea
<knome> ok
<knome> good
<knome> not planning to do that but who knows...
<balloons> :-)
<knome> so about run-once
<knome> was that once-in-milestone?
<balloons> I tried to follow straightforward naming conventions
<balloons> yes
<knome> what's your take on the post-installation tests
<knome> is run-once enough?
<knome> we've done with *every test* so far...
<balloons> yes, I think so
<knome> well.
<phillw> knome: people can run them more than once :)
<knome> we should have done.. ;)
<balloons> people can/will run more than once
<knome> phillw, yeah, of course
<knome> balloons, i'm not sure of "will"
<knome> :P
<balloons> it's simply defining your release requirements
<balloons> skaet can weight in here also.. she wants all mandatories for your image before it goes out
<knome> except when we decide to sign off even when we don't have 'em all!
<knome> superpower!
 * knome hides
 * balloons notes skaet doesn't like that
 * balloons floats high into the air and spies knome
<phillw> knome: as I said, lubuntu will want a 'run once' of pcmanfm, as if it does not work - we're up the creek without a paddle. However, that has nothing to do with 'does it install'. That, AFAIK is the difference.
<knome> awwh
<balloons> i see you!
<knome> phillw, yeah.
 * skaet reminds balloons there's a definite judgement call between what's manditory for alphas, betas, and release ;)
<skaet> or rather knome that is.  :)  sorry balloons.  :)
<phillw> release team are there to have an iso that installs and boots, after that.... It's up to our teams :)
<knome> yeah, but if we decide ourself what's mandatory... ;)
<skaet> yes,  but once decided,  deviations need to be understood and discussed ;)
<knome> skaet, when's the decision deadline? :P
<knome> nah, just kidding
<skaet> :)
<knome> i think we might need to rethink making manual partition as mandatory, now that we have no alternate
<balloons> it's a simple change to the type
<knome> yep, i know
 * balloons doing lucid->quantal
<balloons> this should be fun!
<knome> it IS NOT
<knome> :)
<balloons> what's the guess nothing will break
<balloons> it's a non-default installation...
<balloons> I'm guessing there won't be any surprises.. we shall see
<knome> even if lucid->precise updates worked for xubuntu, one could still have considered that as a breakage, since the UI changes were *huge*
<plars> xnox: under what conditions should side-by-side install be an option?
<plars> xnox: I'm booting on a test system with a windows 7 partition, and a previous quantal install only, and don't see it as an option
<plars> Daviey: ping
<plars> Daviey: I hear you're the guy I need to talk to about maas testing?
<Daviey> plars: You can try.
<Daviey> :)
<plars> Daviey: I don't have the gear for it, but I've heard that you normally fill in the results there?
<plars> I was actually looking for someone who can test it :)
<plars> for beta1 that is
<Daviey> plars: it's being tested between a group of people.. these are mostly:
<Daviey> roaksox, smoser, myself, sabdfl, allenap and matsubara
<Daviey> i'm currently looking two setups.
<knome> Note the Keyboard layout and variant, and type some characters in the test area
<knome> Correct keyboard layout and variant are selected from timezone information by default, and the proper characters display when typed
<knome> is this expected with Q?
<knome> just checking...
<jibel> balloons, for Beta 2 will you add test cases for LVM and LUKS ?
<balloons> jibel, yes looks like we'll have a mass updating of testcases as well
<balloons> fingers crossed ;-)
<balloons> we'll get the flavors onto the new cases and update them as needed
<jibel> balloons, great. upgrade with ubiquity is also missing
<balloons> i also was going to perhaps mess with networking tests
<balloons> I have to mess about with it a little and refer to the spec colin gave me
<balloons> ohh you mean inside ubuquity.. ye
<balloons> *yes
<jibel> balloons, what kind of networking tests ?
<balloons> so is the webcam option
<jibel> balloons, right, inside ubiquity.
<balloons> I'm liable to forget all the options.. but as we discussed before..
<balloons> I'm not sure colin ever got that spreadsheet updated..
<wxl> folks, any idea why quantal daily is in "released" and not "testing" in the iso tracker?
<xnox> plars: not sure why it's not offered. Check the ubiquity specification: http://goo.gl/6lSBE and if the options as per spec are not offered, it's a bug. Please file one.
<noskcaj> because its not being updated while we're testing the beta
<wxl> noskcaj: that makes a certain amount of sense.
<silverarrow> can someone give me a testing tutorial?
<silverarrow> I am testing for lubuntu powerpc iso quantal
<silverarrow> hoping ppc testing is needed
<silverarrow> I have burned the powerpc iso, checked for md5 sum, CD boots into a coarse pixeled sort of desktop image
<silverarrow> I cannot activate wifi, and ubuqity does not launch properly
<silverarrow> which means install is not possible
<silverarrow> iBook G4
<silverarrow> any thoughs ?
<silverarrow> i tried to report the bug on ubiquity but I could not meneuver the beta 1 testing site
<xnox> silverarrow: that may have been already reported. I have heard graphics issues with lubuntu on powerpc over at the #ubuntu-release channel.
<xnox> silverarrow: in general you should be able to do $ ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<xnox> silverarrow: bug $ ubuntu-bug xorg
<xnox> would be better
<silverarrow> oh good, then no worries
<silverarrow> from 12.04?
<silverarrow> which I have running fairly well
<silverarrow> half decent at least
<xnox> well 12.10 beta1 testing.
<xnox> not sure about 12.04
<silverarrow> I am of course testing teh beta
<silverarrow> but cannot report from it, before I get wireless fixed
<silverarrow> the full beta 1 iso image, is it updated or fixed until beta 2?
<xnox> silverarrow: well it's testing is in progress.
<xnox> silverarrow: it's on cdimage.ubuntu.com daily cd, but it's actually potential candidates to be released as beta 1
<xnox> silverarrow: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22623/testcases
<xnox> has a link to download instructions
<xnox> silverarrow: you can run ubuntu-bug and save the crash/data file, then copy it to usb stick or something and report from the machine that has internetz
<silverarrow> I was going to install quantal ppc for testing, but sort of haulted at the installer bug
<silverarrow> or ubiquity bug
<xnox> =(
<xnox> test alternative installer?
<xnox> is there is one for powerpc
<silverarrow> i could though
<silverarrow> I heard they were short on ppc testers
<silverarrow> alternative installer is not affected by ubiquity ?
<silverarrow> i mean, ubiquity is the gui part?
<silverarrow> xnox, how do I get the bug number right ?
<silverarrow> hi kanliot
<silverarrow> could someone guide me through reporting a bug in quantal?
<phillw> silverarrow: what help can I give you?
<phillw> silverarrow: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs
<wxl> phillw: i noticed the em about x and openchrome. me thinks this doesn't apply to ppc. just saying.
<phillw> silverarrow: please do let me know if it does not answer your questions. It is a really important part of our wiki area for people,
<leadsled> while in the process of a live i386 lubuntu 12.10 beta on during the shutdown splash the dots were missing below Lubuntu. I then rebooted and shutdown again  just to make sure I had what thought I had seen. I then rebooted again into the live with persistence this time I tried logging out then shutdown the dots under lubuntu then reappeared. I assume this a xorg issue. Should I then try to recreate the scenario again this time 
<silverarrow> thanks I am reading
<silverarrow> I am trying to follow the testing site for bug reports
<phillw> hi silverarrow what error are you getting when trying to report a bug to the tracker?
<phillw> balloons: ping
<silverarrow>  I don't get the bug numbers right
<phillw> silverarrow: as in "be aware" section?
<silverarrow> you know, when you do it from luncher in ubuntu it generates a bugnumber auto
<silverarrow> yes I still have the page up
<phillw> silverarrow: yeah, you then use that bug number to report it to on the iso-tracker.
<phillw> and add in any further comments
<silverarrow> but when I could not get wifi to work I sort of lost track of the bug processing
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm really sorry about this, we are currently really stretched thinly.
<silverarrow> i had to make reports from windows hp
<phillw> silverarrow: you can make manual reports
<silverarrow> I was hoping it possible
<silverarrow> might improve with the new iso though
<silverarrow> 72% downlaoded
<silverarrow> up stream
<phillw> silverarrow: we have just finished off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs You are in the best situation to tell us if we have missed anything out.
<wxl> so, phillw, if i understand correctly openchrome is related to the problems with X because of a failure to properly control the graphics. as i understand openchrome is for via chipsets? i'm pretty sure there's never been an apple with one of these.
<phillw> It is a nightmare, as that is a general page so we have to cover topics but not to the initall level that makes it too long to read.
<phillw> wxl: there is a proposed fix for the X problem. We need it testing.
<silverarrow> chrome and pepper api should it stream on powerpc?
<silverarrow> well, never mind...
<wxl> phillw: that's my point though: there seems to be an X problem in ppc and the proposed solutin (fix openchrome), i don't believe is applicable
<phillw> wxl: from the limited data the devs have, that is their proposed solution. This is why it so important that more than one poor soul bear the brunt of testing. If Lars stops testing, ppc is dead in the water.
<phillw> We are only as good as the testers. ppc releases do not magically happen. They need testing.
<wxl> grr
<phillw> it is, maybe, time that the ppc people pulled their collective finger out of their collective anal passages and actually got involved? The other option is the dropping of ppc.
<silverarrow_> I shall have to get testing then
<silverarrow_> and reporting the right way
<phillw> wxl: the ppc people need to make their voices heard, the devs do not have time to spend on an arch with no users.
<phillw> sorry to be blunt.
<silverarrow> I think that is a problem, few report back, and keep floating between distros
<silverarrow> I have stuck with lubuntu
<silverarrow> for some reason
<silverarrow> i initally liked the the default setup
<phillw> silverarrow: is there a ppc area?
<phillw> forum / facebook etc?
<silverarrow> no, there is a apple section in the ubuntu forum
<silverarrow> there is a ppcmint forum
<silverarrow> but I have not posted there,  but it looks much the same as lubuntu, mplayer gecko do not work there either
<silverarrow> some G3 users have had less troube with graphic with mintppc
<silverarrow> there are some on debian that swear they are best on ppc
<silverarrow> fedora has none apple ppc, just the big server ibm type
<silverarrow> my G4 has done rather well with lubuntu
<silverarrow> i haven't tried ubuntu or xubuntu on it
<phillw> silverarrow: IMHO, and it is just that. The ppc people need to help out, without them ubuntu will drop ppc. As mint is an off-spin of ubuntu, maybe they have some thoughts as to if they wish to be the only developer of ppc. Lubuntu has volunteered to be the one for ubuntu.
<silverarrow> the G5s should handle utubntus till
<phillw> xubuntu do not have a ppc
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> are you sur?
<silverarrow> there is a guy talking a lot about ppc and xubuntu on the ubuntu forum
<silverarrow> hmm
<phillw> silverarrow: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds go check :)
<silverarrow> I belive you
<silverarrow> but odd
<wxl> left a commoent on that bug report
<wxl> hopefully someone replies to it
<phillw> maybe you should correct the person on the forum?
<phillw> kubuntu will carry it if there are testers, ubuntu carry it because we need them for core build. Lubuntu is the flag carrier for ppc. If lubuntu ppc does not go through the others will wither and die.
<phillw> that is the 'informal' agreement to keep ppc alive. Lubuntu specialises in 'older' computers, so we have taken ppc.
<silverarrow> dowload failed, I had to restart
<phillw> silverarrow: which iso?
<silverarrow> test lubuntu ppc
<phillw> desktop or alternate
<silverarrow> but seems to work fine now
<silverarrow> desktop
<silverarrow> I'm not that used to alternate
<silverarrow> should I do the alternate?
<phillw> okies. as long as it is going okay.
<silverarrow> i started the download on that one too
<phillw> alternate is for lower spec computers
<silverarrow> well, mine are lower specs
<silverarrow> but handles regular install luckliy
<phillw> I can pull quickly through the back bone an iso to a different server area.
<silverarrow> download is fine for now at least
<phillw> It is going to be used for 13.04, but it can pull in 12.10 stuff.
<silverarrow> is there a 13.04 in the making already =
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> jumping from 400 - 500 mb /second
<phillw> no, I am working on mirroring more stuff on a secondary server for lubuntu that will be available to all flavours.
<silverarrow> no, kilobite
<phillw> silverarrow: http://thesii.org/iso/lubuntu/
<phillw> we do not have Q ones.
<phillw> still working on the best way to do it
<silverarrow> I bought dutch cheese today, gouda, a bit scary
<phillw> silverarrow: ooh, it appears we do!
<phillw> still working on scripts to sync up.
<phillw> I'll have to finish off chatting with the script writer to see where he has gotten to. I've asked that he use zsync to reduce the load on the ubuntu server.
<silverarrow> yes, it seems a very clever way about it
<phillw> silverarrow: balloons asked if I could archive all the milestones so there is a deffinative check for a regression. That server has enough space to hold a cycle of iso's for all flavours.
<phillw> good morning smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Good morning phillw
<silverarrow> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hi silverarrow
<phillw> smartboyhw: the final respins should now have all arrived
<smartboyhw> should be:)
<silverarrow> i haven''t been to bed yet, feels a bit odd greeting morning
<phillw> smartboyhw: we bit the bullet and did take the ubiquity respin.
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<phillw> silverarrow: it is 00:34 here, but I know smartboyhw is on a different TZ
<smartboyhw> 07:33 AM
<phillw> smartboyhw: I think Studio did not take the respin, you can go check.
<smartboyhw> Once at least
<silverarrow> I am central europe time zoine
<silverarrow> +1
<silverarrow> 01:36 here
<silverarrow> in asia or autralia?
<silverarrow> way ahead ;-)
<silverarrow> sorry about the typos
<smartboyhw> Hong Kong, China, Asia
<silverarrow> I'm in norway
<silverarrow> lots of people and very buisy
<silverarrow> Hong Kong I mean
<smartboyhw> Yes
<silverarrow> exiting
<silverarrow> I got a battery for my old ibook from Hong Kong
<silverarrow> a bit odd, but a few sellres would not ship from uk
<silverarrow> which whould have taken less time, but who cares, fast enough from hong kong
<smartboyhw> hAHAHA
<phillw> Ahh, there goes the critical bug for Edubuntu, excellent news :)
<silverarrow> 10 seconds left
 * silverarrow lunches easi iso
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> launches
<phillw> smartboyhw: good news for you, i hope... (00:38:03) skaet: hmm... chinese images haven't been respun since the ubiquity fixes,  I'm kicking off a respin of them now.
<skaet> smartboy2,  do you want me posting them on the localized-iso.qa.ubuntu.com tracker, so you can record results against them.
<skaet> ?
<skaet> hmm.. appear to have the link wrong,  hunting
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-06
<silverarrow> what are the latest marvels in the world of ultrabooks?
<phillw> silverarrow: from my very poor memory, kubuntu have been playing with them
<silverarrow> they are nice though
<silverarrow> live CD is usually all fine with destop image?
<silverarrow> latest build is very coars pixeled still
<silverarrow> might be a bit difficul to fix
<phillw> silverarrow: you'd need to have to chat with the kubuntu team. They are the only team I know specialising in net books.
<phillw> skaet: do you know if ubuntu net book remix is still progressing?
<skaet> phillw - ??  not one on my manifest for keeping an eye on.  details?
<phillw> skaet: I did see once upon a time that ubuntu were doing a net-book remix. If it is not on tracker, I guess it died?
<phillw> silverarrow: seems like kubuntu is your best bet.
<silverarrow> installer still doesn't work in the lastest build
<silverarrow> it's like everything works, the wizard window just doesn't show properly
<silverarrow> does it make sense?
<phillw> silverarrow: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<phillw> silverarrow: I only know of it via snippets of chats on QA etc. I know no more than the ability to find the link for you, sorry.
<silverarrow> my mom just bought a netbook with a screen like that
<silverarrow> she has better hardware than me these days
<silverarrow> I still hold the samsung 9 series high
<silverarrow> thanks though
<phillw> silverarrow: they ask on that page that you contact on #kubuntu
<silverarrow> I might just do that
<silverarrow> for now, I have not even bought it yet
<phillw> the kubuntu people are really nice guys, as are all our flavours. It is only when I send people away from the family do I hear of 'bad tempered people'.
<silverarrow> the lightweight ones are getting really good these days
<silverarrow> well, I got a sort of yelling over at debian
<silverarrow> they hate the mentioning of ubuntu
<silverarrow> not sure why
<phillw> lubuntu were looking into one, but we do not have resources in terms of devs to do it.
<silverarrow> Is ee
<silverarrow> it doesn't matter much right now
<silverarrow> in two months time it probably will
<phillw> silverarrow: have a look at how many archs we're running with :)
<silverarrow> it is impressive
<phillw> What we would like to do is not possible,
<silverarrow> and laods of feedback on the forum too
<phillw> our QA testers are available to any team. We are all one family and help each other out.
<silverarrow> which is a very good thing
<phillw> it really helps when we only have a couple of hours to go for a milestone release :D
<silverarrow> for the moment, I shall focus on ppc testing
<silverarrow> i can imagine
<silverarrow> i reall didn't like the ubiqity bug though
<silverarrow> stops installing completely
<silverarrow> ...on to the alternate iso
<phillw> silverarrow: that will be appreciated. Whilst PPC is concentrated within lubuntu, the guys will jump in to help any of the teams that support ppc
<silverarrow> how do I make screen shots in windows?
<silverarrow> the print screen button does not work
<phillw> I use Scrot which is Fn+PrcScr
<silverarrow> oh thanks
<silverarrow> scrot works in terminal lubuntu at least
<phillw> silverarrow: if in doubt, head over to #ubuntu-beginners Those folk are pretty good at anything. do not mistake beginners for being newbies.... They are the experienced people from IRC and the main forum area. It's a lot more peaceful than asking on #ubuntu :P
<silverarrow> thanks
<skaet> smartboyhw,  chinese images that have been tested are now available from: http://localized-iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/233/builds  known issues so far are: http://goo.gl/8QNDe
<skaet> There is a more recent set at: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/quantal/daily-live/20120905.2/
<skaet> but they are likely to have same flaws as the one on the iso tracker.
<silverarrow> i think I did it correctly
<silverarrow> bug number 1046619
<silverarrow> launchpad #1046619
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fail to launch in 12.10 powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046619
<zyga> hey everyone, I need help with community testing of various removable devices in 12.10
<zyga> I wrote instructions about this here: https://plus.google.com/116315264177593873442/posts/aQq8vV7gUnE
<zyga> it takes just a short moment to try this out and I could really use the help
<zyga> the more hardware we see the better
<smartboyhw> skaet: Thanks for the info:)
<smartboyhw> Thanks for setting it up actually:)
<smartboyhw> But I do wonder: Who actually compile the Chinese builds???
<smartboyhw> jibel: Are you also responsible for the Ubuntu QA localized ISO tracker?
<davmor2> bdmurray: when you get on webcam still seems to be fixed for me
<davmor2> marking it so
<jibel> smartboyhw, I am not.
<smartboyhw> Oh allright
<jibel> smartboyhw, actually I am not responsible of any tracker, just helping with iso testing.
<smartboyhw> Who then? I can't see testcases there, and the Testcase Admins team members can't add one...
<kanliot> why do we have to report on the testing tracker website and not just launchpad?
<kanliot> also how bad is it, if i don't report against a specific package in launchpad?
<xnox> kanliot: (1) so we know if we need to fix that bug urgently, because it affects the CD; so that we know if the CDs are good and we can release them.
<kanliot> ok
<xnox> kanliot: (2) reporting without specifying package, wastes everyone's time. Somebody will have to read the bug report, triage decide which package to allocate, then the people who are responsible for that package need to triage the bug again and see if they can fix it.
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> good answer
<kanliot> x2
<smartboyhw> +1 xnox
<xnox> kanliot: if you don't do neither (1) or (2) then a critical bug can be lost for a very long time.....
<xnox> even if the fix is very simple & quick
<smartboyhw> kanliot: And if you don't do BOTH there will be serious trouble for us to fix the bug and make Ubuntu bette
<smartboyhw> r
<kanliot> that iso website what's it called
<kanliot> qa tracker or testing tracker
<kanliot> or qa testing
<kanliot> or smoo smoo
<kanliot> ;)
<smartboyhw> QA Tracker
<kanliot> called testing tracker on the the actual site
<smartboyhw> ISO QA Tracker and Packages QA Tracker that is
<kanliot> would you mark every important bug on the milestone release tracker?
<kanliot> or just bugs that prevent install and use
<smartboyhw> kanliot: Second one is better I think
<elfy> I mark others kanliot - they need to be flagged somewhere
<kanliot> elfy, i don't understand
<elfy> I don't just put critical bugs there
<kanliot> so you don't put critical bugs on the milestone release tracker?
<kanliot> what do you do with the crit bugs?
<elfy> kanliot: sorry - not being specific enough - I don't JUST put critical bugs - I put others as well  :)
<kanliot> ty elfy
<smartboyhw> kanliot: I think that if that the critical bugs affects installation or use, put the bug there. If it does not affect the installation, just a single package, no need
<bdmurray> davmor2: great, thanks for testing
<kanliot> i just wrote a page for new users that want to contribute to milestone testing.  please reveiew it, it's a short page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/NewTesters?action=recall&rev=16
<davmor2> bdmurray: no worries
<smartboyhw> Good job kanliot
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> so right now we're testing beta 1, to make sure it's ok to release?
<kanliot> and second question, what are the dailies for?  the devs?
<Riddell> for netboot can mini.iso be put on a USB drive?
<Riddell> kanliot: yes, and anyone who wants them
<patdk-wk> riddell, sure
<Riddell> patdk-wk: how? usb-creator doesn't enable the buttons when I try
<patdk-wk> oh wait, you mean the netboot test?
<patdk-wk> oh, I dunno about using usb-creator to do it
<patdk-wk> probably just no one made a profile for it to know how
<patdk-wk> give unetbootin a try?
<Riddell> hmm mini.iso doesn't work in virtualbox for me, gets to Installer boot menu but freezes on pressing enter
<jibel> Riddell, dd mini.iso to a usb stick and boot from it
<jibel> dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<jibel> be careful to dd to the usb device
<jibel> not a partition and certainly not your disk drive :)
<Riddell> oh amd64 image on a 32bit machine, not likely to be happy
<xnox> Riddell: it works if you tap it on the side lightly every 72 seconds
<Riddell> or use a 64bit computer
<xnox> Riddell: really?! =))))
 * xnox giggles
<Riddell> yeah yeah, it didn't have a friendly error message like I remember from the normal images last time I did that
<xnox> Riddell: is that netboot?
<xnox> Riddell: pics or it won't be fixed
<xnox> =)
<Riddell> xnox: yes
<wxl> what is "run once" on the iso tracker?
<xnox> wxl: the test is executed at least onces to be acceptable, instead of requiring multiple reports against the test case
<wxl> xnox: by that logic, shouldn't the lubuntu arm preinstall (as an example) be run once, too?
<wxl> …since the test passed with no bugs?
<xnox> wxl: why? 'run once' is a compromise if the test case is (a) hard to do due to time & hardware availability / constraints (b) or covered by other cases, and that particular test cases does not depend on particular hardware.
<xnox> wxl: preinstall are very flaky. Are other arm preinstall marked as run once in other products?
<wxl> xnox: i misunderstood you. you mean that the testcase will have already been marked as run once, not that some condition causes it to be marked as such.
<wxl> rigt?
<xnox> wxl: it's a property of a test-case by itself, same as testcase ID & steps.
<xnox> wxl: there are no conditions that change that label.
<wxl> xnox: ok, nevermind that then. for beta1 do we need anything beyond the mandatory tests?
<xnox> wxl: ask skaet. I don't know.
 * xnox is just a coder....
<xnox> wxl: an image needs to be marked as ready, otherwise it will not be released. Join #ubuntu-release and talk to skaet.
<silverarrow> I got a tip on the forum on how to install
<silverarrow> wxl?
<silverarrow> should I burn a new Beta CD now?
<wxl> silverarrow: i'd be curious to hear what it is.
<silverarrow> something with unmode
<wxl> yeah unless you have a cd-rw (which, again, i recommend)
<silverarrow> wait
<silverarrow> rw?
<wxl> read/write -- you can reburn them
<kanliot> installed the new beta
<kanliot> but it's turning off my monitor and displaying an error message
<kanliot> no idea where to file the bug
<silverarrow> I might look for those
<silverarrow> though I am afraid this late I shall have to do with a stack of what ever they have at a local store
<silverarrow> this is the suggestion when booting; add this in the terminal like boot stage "live video=ofonly"
<silverarrow> kanliot, there are new betas all the time? or just updates?
<wxl> kanliot: i betcha your bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1041625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041625 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "X not starting after install [openchrome]" [High,Triaged]
<wxl> also i should add that beta1 testing is wrapping up
<kanliot> is wrapped up
<wxl> so now we're ging to move back to daily testing
<kanliot> pre beta testing is done
<kanliot> i bet it's whatever video drivers i'm using
<kanliot> silverarrow what was the question?
<kanliot> and i'm bothered enough by the black screen to make it critical
<silverarrow> I`thinking of the beta download, is it the same for a few days, or new all the time?
<kanliot> but i bet i'm the only one on this planet who thinks a black screen is critical
<silverarrow> or am I thinking wrong ?
<wxl> sounds like the bugs were too big with ppc that we're probably not going to see an "official" beta release
<kanliot> sounds like a good question
<kanliot> i'll ask it on the mailing list
<wxl> so look for the dailies and keep testing there
<wxl> kanliot: yes it's pretty huge— and should eb described in that aforementioned bug report
<wxl> kanliot: i should mention there's a fix described there
<kanliot> wxl, i'm already a little upset, but i assure you it's a differnt bug.
<wxl> oh, and word is there may be a beta2 ppc.
<silverarrow> oh
<wxl> kanliot: i can understand your feelings, but i would give it a shot. i have seen a lot of symptoms that seem to be pointing at that one issue. worst case scenario it does nothing.
<silverarrow> I have been reading up and down on those pages, but they say nothing about the frequencies of updates or new stuff
<silverarrow> and I think I have figured out what is wrong with my fujitxu pc, inverter is gone
<wxl> silverarrow: mostly, we're testing dailies. these get interrupted by alphas and betas. and the release of course. usually then they sort of turn off testing of the dailies.
<kanliot> wxl did the fix include turning the monitor off and on?
<wxl> kanliot: nope, updating openchrome. but that's a thought, too.
<silverarrow> wxl, thanks, I  have to get the terminology right too
<silverarrow> beta, alpha, proto...
<wxl> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<silverarrow> and I assume a freeze is new hot out of the oven and has been in the freezer for a while?
<wxl> freeze means no new features will bad added
<silverarrow> ...to cool down
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> closer to the final setup on the release then
<silverarrow> of* perhaps
<wxl> once it's frozen, it gets tested basically, and then released
<wxl> up until then daily testing is leading to the release
<silverarrow> but for the beta 2 rumor?
<silverarrow> what do you recommend I go for?
<wxl> that will depend on daily testing in the meanwhile and whether or not we can squash critical bugs
<wxl> beta1 as you can see is being released today
<wxl> it hasn't been fully released yet but it's coming
<silverarrow> I will keep my eyes open
<wxl> then we await re-spins so that we get fresh dailies
<wxl> but it sounds like they're manually copying over the ppc builds to speed things up a bit
<wxl> an email will go out to the lubuntu-qa list when that happens
<wxl> you MAY want to play with what you already have and see if that thing you figured out might help you get the ball rolling
<wxl> that way if that bug is still around, you'll be prepared for it
<wxl> and actually taht's a fairly easy fix
<silverarrow> I know where to look for bugs though
<silverarrow> wonder if gnash mozilla plugin has been tested
<silverarrow> all the regular workarounds for ppc
<wxl> confirmed that openchrome has nothing to do with the problems in ppc
<wxl> getting Lars (another ppc tester) to check out what you were using
<silverarrow> lars? where is he?
<silverarrow> I am in norway
<wxl> dunno
<phillw> good, the faster the progress the sooner we can wait for them to go break something else :P
<wxl> probably in the dark alley behind your house
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> you never know
<phillw> Allegedly, there should be no more major breakages. Beta 1 --> Beta 2 is bug fixing time.
<silverarrow> with a name like that, I would guess some kind of scandinavian connections
<wxl> um
<wxl> "connections," yes
<wxl> in scandinavia, no
<silverarrow> a few americans have that name
<wxl> an example: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Ulrich
<silverarrow> yes, germans
<wxl> here's another good one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Larson
<silverarrow> not common in germany though
<silverarrow> very sweedish lol
<silverarrow> it`s either danish, swedish or norwegian
<wxl> he is in europe according to time zone https://launchpad.net/~larsnooden
<silverarrow> but on with the install then
<silverarrow> finnland
<silverarrow> hmm
<phillw> oh, and whilst you're both here. Just to remind you that there is quite a queue of stuff for ppc once the archives are unfrozen ready for the next daily build.
<silverarrow> a daily build is something I download and install?
<silverarrow> or burn on cd and install?
<phillw> silverarrow: yeah, the dailies appear on the iso tracker.
<silverarrow> thanks
<wxl> it's the same as the beta, silverarrow
<phillw> silverarrow: its a lot qwuicker to use zsync for this
<wxl> except
<wxl> you get a new one every day
<wxl> XD
<silverarrow> lol
<kanliot> if the splash screen is killing my monitor what do i file a bug gainst
<phillw> A CD-RW is worth paying for if you play with the dailies.
<kanliot> it's the screen saying "an error was encountered checking your disks"
<wxl> ↑ told you you want cd-rw!
<phillw> kanliot: have a check on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<silverarrow> ok ok
<wxl> yeah, you know it's getting serious when i whip out the unicode ☻
<wxl> silverarrow: you should go confirm bug 1046951
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046951 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046951
<wxl> that's specifically for ppc
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> brb, getting cds
<wxl> i'd suggest testing video=ofonly and reporting there
<wxl> which lars is doing too i think
<phillw> wxl: did you get added to the mailing list for all lubuntu type bugs?
<wxl> phillw: yeah, so i've been checking on expired packages and all other sorts of things. it's been really useful. thx for the suggestion
<wxl> silverarrow: what's your launchpad id out of curiousity?
<phillw> it is invaluable for me to have an over view of what is going on. I can also do a search on my gmail account quickly to find a bug that I dimly recall :)
<wxl> hahahha yeah no kidding
<phillw> balloons: hiyas, how's life treating you?
<balloons> phillw, howdy
<balloons> I'm working on testcases again today
<phillw> hope you don't mind me kidnapping the room for a quick ppc discussion :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> ppc is still alive
<balloons> as such, talk away
<phillw> it is, looks like it is a different bug to that thought.
<wxl> where was that number
<wxl> bug 1046951
<phillw> wxl: which one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046951 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046951
<wxl> ↑ aka the "ppc's problem ain't openchrome" bug
<wxl> 😂
<silverarrow> back, I could not get the CD-rw type until tomorrow
<wxl> no rush
<wxl> as i said, it will take a while for beta1 to get released and then the proper dailies to come out
<silverarrow> I still got a bunch of regular CD-r
<wxl> i'd wait
<wxl> instead what i'd suggest is to see if you can get the cd you have already burned working
<wxl> with video=ofonly
<wxl> report to that bug that i mentioned above
<wxl> and then if it does work, see if you can get the install going
<wxl> and then file more bugs for anything else you find
<wxl> and come back and see if we can work through those
<silverarrow> I am just home again, and are on the ibook now
<wxl> etc etc etc ♻
<silverarrow> that is me on the windows computer
<wxl> ew
<wxl> i mean,
<wxl> no, i mean ew
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> video=ofonly
<wxl> 😨
<silverarrow> I am writing just ot have to have it on the other screen
<silverarrow> and bug bug 1046951
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046951 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046951
<wxl> yp
<silverarrow> ok for live cd,
<silverarrow> I cannot identify ?
<wxl> what do you mean?
<silverarrow>    / msg nickserv identifly password?
<silverarrow> never mind,
<silverarrow> I get asked to identify all the time
<silverarrow> fly lol
<wxl> well if you're registered you should be able to identify :)
<silverarrow> there
<wxl> but that's a #freenode question not a #lubuntu or #ubuntu-testing question!
<silverarrow> sorry
<wxl> np
<silverarrow> live video=ofonly
<silverarrow> offonly?
<wxl> of
<silverarrow> indvalid device
<silverarrow> unable to open file
<silverarrow> I might have to ask on the forum about that
<silverarrow> quadruple checked spelling
<silverarrow> ??
<wxl> i'm sure the spelling is right
<wxl> it might be something else
<wxl> one sec
<silverarrow> no working
<silverarrow> I must have fiddled with something
<wxl> PATIENCE
<wxl> :)
<silverarrow> now*
<silverarrow> strange lubuntu wait screen
<silverarrow> a bit psychedelic
<silverarrow> lsd influenced logo
<wxl> hm
<wxl> the problem may be the "live" part
<wxl> that may not be what the image is called
<wxl> i don't remember teh command to see all the images
<wxl> i think it may be just hitting tab
<silverarrow> however, easily readable
<wxl> when you get to the boot prompt it should either give you instructions
<wxl> or try ?
<wxl> or help
<wxl> and find the command to list images
<wxl> find all the images
<wxl> pick an appropriate one
<silverarrow> I am as far as loading cd, the lubuntu .... logo
<wxl> and enter "image video=ofonly"
<wxl> where image is the name of the image
 * silverarrow noting down on postit
<silverarrow> noteing
<wxl> why it is ofonly and not offonly: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-powerpc@lists.debian.org/msg28420.html
<wxl> keep reading those threads and you may find other video configs to try
<silverarrow> boot up image is much the same
<silverarrow> like stripes across the desktop image
<silverarrow> actually a bit better
<silverarrow> installer works!!
<silverarrow> wxl, full install or live stuff first?
<silverarrow> i would prefer install right away
<wxl> do it!
<phillw> silverarrow: you missed wxl he said do the install!
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> use LVM with new install?
<phillw> silverarrow: if you wish
<silverarrow> is it all right to install alongside 12.04 to be able to choose between 12.04 and 12.10?
<silverarrow> it would feel safe
<silverarrow> if there is an advantage to deleteing 12.04 I can
<phillw> if the installer offers side by side you should be ok. There is a gremlin using luks and lvm that has been mentioned. Jusy pay attention to what the installer says.
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> a gremlin
 * silverarrow was hoping to encounter a mogwai
<phillw> lol, it's not a fully fledged bug, just something that happens which is thought could be better warned about.
<wxl> just dont' get it wet
<silverarrow> installer freezes on me
<wxl> file a bug
<wxl> against ubuity
<wxl> err
<wxl> ubuiquity
<wxl> ubiquity
<wxl> sheesh
<silverarrow> i have reboot live cd three times and it freezes
<silverarrow> i filed a bug last night, could I just keep posting in thesame section?
<wxl> no
<silverarrow> ok new bug
<wxl> no
<wxl> not unless it's different
<silverarrow> how do you mean wxl?
<wxl> if it's the same bug as you reported, no need to report it again
<wxl> and if it's not a different bug, no reason to report a new bug
<silverarrow> I mean, live video=ofonly makes insaller windows appear
<silverarrow> then as I thought, just adding to the same bug
<wxl> well if you couldn't get installer windows before, then i would report there that video=ofonly fixes it
<wxl> and change the package to yaboot, really
<wxl> and then report a new bug for the ubiquity crash
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> do you remember the checkbox testcases?
<balloons> from the manual application testing last cycle?
<phillw> balloons: I recall looking at them, but did not much woork with them.
<balloons> ahh.
<silverarrow> I hope launchpad reports are read and checked now and then thoguh
<phillw> silverarrow: which bug number is it now under?
<wxl> they are, silverarrow, but pointing them out doesn't hurt.
<silverarrow> #1046619
<phillw> bug 1046619
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fail to launch in 12.10 powerpc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046619
<silverarrow> the issue might be more easily identified if I keep posting in one area
<silverarrow> it does feel like the same thing really
<silverarrow> I just sorted out the additional live video=ofonly issue
<phillw> as the latest x does not solve the issue, it does point to a different issue.
<silverarrow> separate issues, but I filed it as ubiquiti in the first place
<silverarrow> phillw: you suggest filing a new bug+
<wxl> i personally think video=ofonly should be a default for ppc
<phillw> silverarrow: no, that bug looks to be correct
<wxl> it should ALWAYS work
<wxl> whereas the alternative does not
<wxl> the con: less support of all of the features of hardware
<wxl> but we can have release notes or edit the wiki to help people
<silverarrow> it works with the live video=ofonly, as long as it is pointed out, easily done when you are aware
<wxl> tho if it was default then people who don't knwo wouldn't get confused
<phillw> wxl: silverarrow you guys can have a double check with Lars and then ask gilir to alter the seed file for it.
<silverarrow> I actually read it upon first boot, but didn't think much more of it, when cd booted further by its' self
<wxl> seed file?
<wxl> exactly the problem, silverarrow
<wxl> i think there are those that wouldn't even read that
<phillw> wxl: the list of files a nd instructions that make an iso
<silverarrow> where is lars and gilir then?
<phillw> silverarrow: catch them both via the lubuntu-qa mailing list.
<wxl> silverarrow: go to bug 1046951 and confirm it, report that video=ofonly fixes it, change to yaboot package and we'll go from there
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046951 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046951
<wxl> go from there = post to lubuntu-qa while cc'ing gilir and larsnooden (look them up on launchpad and you can find their emails)
<silverarrow> you are talking above my head
<silverarrow> changing to yaboot package?
<silverarrow> that is the video off mode thing?
<wxl> ok let's start with step one
<wxl> 1. confirm that it affects you
<wxl> 2. leave a reply saying that video=ofonly fixes the problem
<silverarrow> thanks for the patience
<wxl> phillw: how do i change the affected package to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot?
<wxl> furthermore, does that make sense? maybe it is true that the problem lies in an Xorg.conf (or whatever) that is inappropriate for ppc?
<phillw> I can yaboot to it.
<phillw> *can add*
<silverarrow> oh, I do get a desktop environment thoguh
<wxl> phillw: but do you get what i mean? like maybe that's a "band aid" not a fix?
<silverarrow> wxl, lars reports a more sever outcome of the same issue I suppose?
<phillw> wxl: as video=ofonly sorts out the initial X problem and the updated X has no affect, I'm minded to leave it as yaboot. It can always be reverted back to X if warranted.
<silverarrow> wxl, lars seems to use the alpha something, I am in beta
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> X is what?
<phillw> silverarrow: the release on 4th Sept was still an alpha
<silverarrow> unknows problem?
<wxl> phillw: i like it. i'd also like to know how to change packages for future reference. when i did the search it only came up with yaboot-installer
<wxl> X = the "desktop"
<wxl> kind of
<wxl> the graphics overall
<silverarrow> i see
<wxl> silverarrow: here's lars' experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1041625/comments/34
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041625 in openchrome "X not starting after install [openchrome]" [Critical,Confirmed]
<phillw> if you click the arrow next to package you will get a search window up. Type in yaboot gave me 3 options.
<phillw> the new open chrome did not solve it.
<wxl> yeah because openchrome isn't even valid for any apple product afaik
<wxl> wrong hipsets
<wxl> hahah hipsets
<wxl> those are from nyc
<wxl> i meant chipsets
<phillw> I knew what you meant :P
<wxl> among other problems i see in lars' log:
<wxl> [    72.053] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<wxl> phillw: how can i get a total package list of a particular iso? like versions and everything. possible?
<phillw> erm, they are there... Let me see if I can find the link.
<wxl> doesn't seem that there's a current fglrx for ppc
<wxl> so therein may lie the problem
<phillw> wxl: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.quantal/
<phillw> but that area is well out of my knowledge. catch gilir for a better discussion on such things.
<silverarrow> wxl, I posted my experience on the issue
<silverarrow> are you familiar with alternate CDs? do i get the black  terminal only?
<silverarrow> it can be a nightmare to maneuvuer sometimes
<silverarrow> some times easier though
<wxl> thx phillw i grok it
<wxl> silverarrow: it has been asked on your bug for a X.org.0.log
<silverarrow> oh already?
<phillw> silverarrow: bugs that bork an install do tend to get moved up the queue of things to be sorted @)
<phillw> :)
<wxl> yep and i just left a comment
<wxl> unfortunately there's no easy way to include the log by command line
<wxl> especially now that the package has changed to yaboot
<wxl> silverarrow: when you DON'T use video=ofonly can you still use the browseR?
<silverarrow> let me reboot
<wxl> if not, i'd suggest filing the bug in a text browser like w3m or elinks or lynx
<wxl> um
<wxl> not filing the bug
<wxl> filing the log
<silverarrow> oh....no
<wxl> ?
<silverarrow> I am not web connected on the ibook
<silverarrow> major typing
<wxl> that's sucky
<wxl> so what i'd do is get out a usb key or something
<silverarrow> maybe copy and send to usb storage
<silverarrow> yeah, I have a usb connected satadrive
<silverarrow> almost new
<wxl> but make sure you're in the non-ofonly boot
<silverarrow> it boots
<wxl> get to terminal
<wxl> your Xorg.0.log is in /var/log
<wxl> (in case you didnt' know that)
<silverarrow> i didn't
<wxl> that's where all your log files should be
<wxl> or at least symlinked to
<silverarrow> launching browser from termnal?
<wxl> wellll
<wxl> don't worry about that
<wxl> not web connected, remember?
<wxl> just copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your usb
<silverarrow> fontconfic warnins
<silverarrow> but firefox launches
<silverarrow> and I get the regular "cannot find server at..."
<wxl> silverarrow: are you connected to the web?
<silverarrow> no
<wxl> then why the hell are you bothering with the web browser? XD
<silverarrow> well, at least it launched with graphis withing frames
<silverarrow> which is more than installer does
<wxl> and you didn't use video=ofonly?
<silverarrow> no
<wxl> hm
<wxl> curious
<silverarrow> just auto boot up
<wxl> hate not repeatable bugs
<wxl> anyways
<wxl> try rebooting until you get the original problem
<silverarrow> everything is more coarse pixelled
<silverarrow> abi word lunches a bit weird
<silverarrow> see through window
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so there are problem
<wxl> s
<wxl> good
<wxl> now:
<wxl> 1. insert usb key
<wxl> 2. load up pcmanfm
<wxl> 3. navigate to /var/log
<wxl> 4. open up another pcmanfm
<wxl> 5. navigate to your usb key
<silverarrow> I cannot open usb disk
<wxl> 6. drag /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your usb key
<silverarrow> which I can it 12.04
<wxl> why not?
<wxl> what error?
<silverarrow> or maybe I can, but with error warning
<silverarrow> pcmanfm is a terminal thing?
<wxl> no
<wxl> it's your file manager
<wxl> you could do this in terminal but my guess is you're not very terminal friendly XD
<silverarrow> lol sorry
<silverarrow> well, terminal takes a lot of thinking and more time
<silverarrow> oh yes, it acaully says pcmanfm in quantal
<silverarrow> it is open now
<silverarrow> for the log?
<wxl> can you get to your usb key?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> but there are some error messages
<silverarrow> but seem to work at least
<wxl> ok so if you follow my instructions, just drag from one window to the other
<silverarrow> yes, fairly regular procedure
<wxl> or (to prove how long it takes in terminal) you could do something like "cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /media/USB"
 * wxl notes that's sarcasm
<silverarrow> ...fixes keyboard...
<silverarrow>    /media USB is not a directory
<silverarrow> !"#¤¤%
<wxl> oh don't take me literally
<wxl> i was offering an example
<wxl> nevermind! just drag and drop! :)
<silverarrow> just a reminder, what am I actually doing ?
<wxl> or copy and paste from http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2203/index.htm
<wxl> oops wrong channel sorry
<wxl> you're copying Xorg.0.log to your usb
<wxl> so you can hook it up to whatever computer is connected to the web
<silverarrow> oh, yes, how to get to teh xorg log?
<wxl> so that you can post it to the bug report
<wxl> it's in /var/log
<silverarrow> terminal or file manager?
<wxl> you can get to it either way
<wxl> whatever you feel more comfortable with
<silverarrow> yes I have var log with loads of folders
<silverarrow> or /var/log
<wxl> is root directory and inside it is var/ directory and inside it is log/ directory and inside it is Xorg.0.log file
<wxl> oops
<wxl>  / is root directory and inside it is var/ directory and inside it is log/ directory and inside it is Xorg.0.log file
<silverarrow> drag and drop resists
<silverarrow> permission denied
<wxl> that's interesting
<wxl> in yoru pcmanfm window for your usb key what's it say in the address bar?
<silverarrow> annoying
<silverarrow> media/lubuntu/new volume
<silverarrow> it is a usb connected sata drive
<silverarrow> 320 gb or something
<wxl> so go to terminal and do:
<silverarrow> I can't close windows, tehy are sort of empty
<wxl> are you sure that's what ti is?
<silverarrow> or seethrough
<wxl> and not Lubuntu
<wxl> or New Volume
<wxl> or New_Volume
<wxl> ?
<wxl> you need to know what it is EXACTLY
<silverarrow> error opening /media/lubuntu new volume
<silverarrow> permission denied
<wxl> then there's your problem for some reason
<wxl> you need to get that thing web connected and it will solve this whole silliness
<wxl> just plug the ethernet in
<silverarrow> ok burn cd?
<silverarrow> no, I cannot eject live cd
<wxl> nope gets kind of locked in there
<wxl> remember you're running the whole system off that cd
<wxl> it can only keep so much of it in memory so it constantly has to re-read
<wxl> removing the cd would be analogous to removing your hard drive on an installed system
<phillw> can you do    ls /media
<silverarrow> it is a nightmare to type that out
<phillw> ls /media
<silverarrow> cdrom lubuntu
<wxl> hahahhaah
<phillw> in the entries, do you see something that starts lbuntu
<phillw> ls /media/lubuntu
<phillw> do you see various files?
<silverarrow> found a usb flash
<silverarrow> worked
<phillw> :D
<silverarrow> apparently usb connected disk drives don't work?
<phillw> silverarrow: I don't have a problem, but I'm not using a ppc.
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189685/
<silverarrow> is this worth posting?
<wxl> yes
<phillw> silverarrow: that's the file being awaited on :)
<wxl> ok i'm taking a break, afk
<phillw> okies wxl I'm kicking about now.
<silverarrow> i hope I pasted it where they wanted it
<silverarrow> when will I get as far as installing ?
<phillw> as soon as we get the bug squished
<phillw> silverarrow: if you are desperate to get an 12.10 in, you can grab the Alpha 3 Milestone via http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/226/builds
<phillw> But to help with sorting out the issue that prevented a beta 1, I do ask that you still keep close eye on the tracker and your bug report.
<silverarrow> I will, and I am not desperate
<phillw> silverarrow: we hate to lose a milestone release. I assure you that work is being carried out to squish the bugs.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I would make an effort to check out issues
<silverarrow> and install beta when it is adviceable
<silverarrow> or helpful
<silverarrow> daily is not found
<silverarrow> not found on this server
<silverarrow> maybe down for update?
<silverarrow> is it my fault that xubutu no longer have ppc version?
<silverarrow> i  have talked way to much about lubuntu and ppc
<silverarrow> not even testing xubuntu
<silverarrow> however, I like the lubuntu setup
<phillw> silverarrow: the dailies are not yet fully re-installed. I made a request that the latest QA-Beta1 be manually covered over, as the others are a few days old.
<silverarrow> oooh, inside info
<phillw> silverarrow: not really, we tried our darn best to get at least one of the ppc lubuntu out, we ran out of time... But, that is a part of testing.
<silverarrow> I am earger to test gecko and mplayer, and that kind of stuff though lol
<phillw> We have until the end of the month to sort them both out before Beta 2 lands
<silverarrow> so some intense work ahead
<phillw> silverarrow: it is a roller coaster ride, but extremely rewarding.
<silverarrow> i will make an effort too, and spend time and energy on the testing
<silverarrow> as soon as someone has fixed installer I will go ahead
<phillw> silverarrow: we are still, during the madness, updating the wiki area. Do keep popping on and keep upto date with what is added. Never fear pinging me or balloons if you have a query about information on the Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/
<silverarrow> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Good morning
<silverarrow> and good morning to you
<silverarrow> ;-)
<smartboyhw> Good morning phillw
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<phillw> balloons: are you still about?
<smartboyhw> HA, i still saw the Lubuntu upgrade testcases not carried out LOL
<phillw> smartboyhw: there is little point until the Beta 2?
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA, well you are the only one:(
<phillw> Same as Wubi is not worth really testing until betas.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Wubi IS tested as I saw it now
<phillw> smartboyhw: it's only Beta 1.
<phillw> smartboyhw: I know, i have tested it in the past for them.
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Only Beta 1.....Hmm
<phillw> smartboyhw: yes, from now on it gets serious
<smartboyhw> Oh is it starting? I thought it is ALWAYS serious:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/TheStages
<phillw> It has been copied over the main QA site, just that is my most frequently used link.
<smartboyhw> Oh alright
<smartboyhw> Sadly the Ubuntu Studio images are always marked ready too early for others to test...
<phillw> smartboyhw: the bug team were kind enough to overview and edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#Bugs
<phillw> We are still doing a lot of 'behind the scenes' work.
<smartboyhw> I have to add the cadence section back:)
<smartboyhw> Anyway, going now to school!
<phillw> have a good day!
<silverarrow> so what testcases are in stall for lubuntu?@
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-07
<balloons> phillw, sure
<balloons> speaking to smartboyhw twice in the same day
<balloons> funzies
<balloons> you'll still be up tomorrow.. living on the otherside of the world is weird eh?
<phillw> balloons: yeah, it throws me as well :)
<phillw> young benny in AUS also does that to me
<phillw> silverarrow: wb, sorry. was on a different channel
<phillw> I'm just asking balloons how his translations of the test cases have gone.
<phillw> silverarrow: he's busy getting ready for a global jam. The details will trickle down for the new format, at that point lubuntu can start thinking about our own test cases.
<balloons> indeed
<phillw> I was not expecting this until post 12.10, so it has rather caught me on the back foot :)
<phillw> balloons: when you have the format of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing-qt/view/head:/htmltestcases/gedit.html give me a dig & we can have an easy start to modifiying it for leafpad
<balloons> phillw, the format that is in there, is what it will be
<balloons> you mean for flavors? I think we've confused
<balloons> as in in the same testcase?
<balloons> or simply have th existence?
<phillw> balloons: well, ubuntu does not ship leafpad, but it would be the lubuntu equivalent. So a very easy edit to make and get those interested a nice easy introduction to the test cases.
<phillw> I can start to write up a set of instructions which can then be incorporated into 'main' wiki.
<phillw> People are starting off at zero knowledge of the system, so it does seem a simple one to start with as an example.
<silverarrow> Ubuntu is cleaning up dust in the corners?
<silverarrow> or is it more serious bugs crawling around
<silverarrow> I have spiders
<phillw> silverarrow: we do tend to squish the big bright red ones. The grey ones take a bit more work.
<silverarrow>  the old powerbooks have rather good battery
<silverarrow> and ibooks
<silverarrow> power consumption I suppose
<phillw> silverarrow: I've got a 2nd hand packard bell, the new battery has made such a massive difference to it. I'm a big fan of getting 2nd hand kit.
<phillw> silverarrow: http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/GRADE_A2_-_Packard_Bell_Easynote_LJ71_Windows_7_Laptop_in_Black_A2-LX.BDU02.005/version.asp (Mine came with 2 X 500GB hard drives)
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Quantal Beta 1 Released! | Currently testing Quantal daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<noskcaj> how do i edit the testcase, i was going to make the xubuntu ones more accurate
<noskcaj> also the ubuntu not xubuntu bugs are listed in xubuntu
<elfy> noskcaj: from what I can see they are completely wrong - the testcases
<noskcaj> i would liketo try and fix them, any ideas how?
<elfy> and I think any bugs get listed - ones I'm reported are there
<noskcaj> ok
<noskcaj> just some xubuntu ones arnt
<elfy> noskcaj: really?
<noskcaj> yes, i couldn't find the blackscreen one
<elfy> noskcaj: the testcases we use are on the xubuntu wiki
<noskcaj> ok
<elfy> oh - I saw that one I am positive
<noskcaj> k
<elfy> but the testcase thing was talked about yesterday in xubuntu-devel
<elfy> noskcaj: #xubuntu-devel is probably a useful channel to be in at times if you're testing xubuntu
<noskcaj> on the iso tracker the blackscreen bug isnt listed
<noskcaj> ok
<noskcaj> thanks
<elfy> mmm - can't seem to find a way to the old tests now
<knome> bug #1010487
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 744283 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1010487 Steps "Preparing to install" and "Erase disk" are unreadable with high-contrast theme enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744283
<elfy> thanks knome
<knome> np
<noskcaj> how do i change the documentation on the testing tracker
<smartboyhw> elfy: You can't find the tests now because they have been deleted due to no release for Beta1
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: What do you mean? The testcases?
<noskcaj> yes
<elfy> smartboyhw: you used to be able to get to old testcases
<noskcaj> i was going to fix the trackers xubuntu testcases
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Did you subscribe to the Ubuntu QA Mail list?
<noskcaj> yes
<smartboyhw> You should have received an email just now, check it, it is about updating the testcases
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: i think i'm under doak-jackson or something in it
<smartboyhw> Sadly you don't have the permission (at least for now) and I do:)
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Read this
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: can i send you a draft when i'm done then?
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Sure:)
<smartboyhw> Maybe sent the draft to the mailing list so phillw and balloons can help too
<noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> :)
<mvo> jibel: there seems to be something wrong with the auto-package-tester result interpretation for software-center currently, is that a known issue? some tests are still failing there but it reports the thing as successful
<jibel> mvo, yes, exit status was incorrectly reported from adt-run to the main runner
<jibel> mvo, I fixed it
<jibel> and re-ran the jobs
<jibel> mvo, the nice side of things is that it made pitti happy this morning when he saw everything was green
<pitti> *beam*
<mvo> jibel: haha, thanks for fixing it
<jibel> mvo,   "* lp:~mvo/software-center/adt-you-make-my-life-hard:" in s-c was not needed anymore it's clearly a bug in adt, that I fixed in the version running in the lab
<mvo> jibel: oh? so it runs as the user by default nw? thats great
<jibel> mvo, yes, adt-run has a - broken - option --user , I filed http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=686292
<ubot5> Debian bug 686292 in autopkgtest "adt-run fails with permission denied with option --user" [Normal,Open]
<jibel> basically it runs mktemp as root, then drop privileges
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Still here? I wanna talk about your draft
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: PING
<knome> smartboyhw, calm. down. NOW.
<smartboyhw> !?
<knome> patience, you waited for what, one minute?
<smartboyhw> OH alright then!
<knome> thanks.
<noskcaj> yeah?
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: yeah
<noskcaj> Smartboyhm answer Me
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: I think it can be more specific for Xubuntu.
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/Short
<smartboyhw> Try to see if you wanna add it. If not that's OK, I will help you
<noskcaj> i will add most of it, just might not be uo till tomorrow australian time
<smartboyhw> OK we can wait, just finish it before Beta 2 Testing starts LOL
<noskcaj> k
<jp_Hranice> I have some experience with slow reaction of firefox tabs switching at 12.04.
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
 * balloons is running lubuntu quantal
<phillw> how do you like it?
<balloons> i've not seen it all cycle
<balloons> what's with the 'no indicators' in the tray?
<phillw> I haven't got it fired up in VM atm.
<balloons> and since you use chromium now, does that mean lubuntu will be keeping it up to date or?
<phillw> chromium, i believe, has just had someone assign themselves to keep it updated.
<phillw> ahh, and then un assigned themself :(
<phillw> bug 1044307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044307 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium isn't updated since months" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044307
<balloons> yes.. it's slightly newer in quantal
<balloons> but will lubuntu ship as default then still?
<phillw> yes, chromium is still the default. I have the ppa enabled to pull in the builds
<phillw> I surmise that other lubuntu users do the same.
<balloons> isn't that an issue with being out of date?
<phillw> it used to be maintained but the maintainer stopped. A replacement is still awaited.
<smartboyhw> Yea phillw
<phillw> afaik, it needs a MOTU to maintain it.
 * smartboyhw is running Ubuntu 12.10 with Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> Oh did I cut the conversation? Sorry
<smartboyhw> Bye phillw and balloons:)
<silverarrow> hi
<phillw> hiyas silverarrow
<silverarrow> how are you doing?
<phillw> doing well,
<silverarrow> heard anything from the ppc guys?
<silverarrow> good to hear
<silverarrow> ...read...
<silverarrow> :- )
<balloons> phillw, at any rate.. yes, it's sort of neat to see all the changes.. I'm still checking it out.. Gonna update it to beta1
<silverarrow> there is quite a lot of acitivity on the mac forum on powerpc stil
<phillw> silverarrow: good to hear that on the forum.
<phillw> I've not been on that area for a while.
<silverarrow> i think all it takes is applications and install working and people would be a bit more daring with their apple stuff
<phillw> silverarrow: the 12.04 lubuntu ppc is quite a good release :)
<silverarrow>  it is
<silverarrow> with browser issues galore
<silverarrow> everything else seems to be fine
<phillw> silverarrow: we had a lot of that at the start of 12.10, hopefully now resolved.
<silverarrow> I`m certain they are all small issues, just needs some attention from some capable guy or girl
<silverarrow> like gecko and gome mplayer, they are sooooo close to working lol
<silverarrow> and Gnome browser plugin package for mozilla,
<silverarrow> really should work
<silverarrow> hmtl5 lost sound
<phillw> silverarrow: Julien does spend quite a lot of time on ppc, far more than the usage percentage really warrants, but Lubuntu did commit to support ppc and he takes commitment seriously.
<silverarrow> minitube crashes on my G4
<silverarrow> he has been doing a great job on the 12.04 issue
<silverarrow> I like it better than tiger or leopard
<silverarrow> i do hope user friendliness will encourage open source ware on ppc
<phillw> once we get the two bugs preventing 12.10 installing, I'm sure it'll be full steam ahead again :)
<silverarrow> mac owners are often to hesitant to try
<phillw> He said he's going to do some further investigations now that beta 1 has landed.
<silverarrow> you know, osx is the best and most advanced os in the world
<phillw> lol
<silverarrow> no matter what
<phillw> silverarrow: what is OSX the GUI for?
<silverarrow> operativ system (uni)X
<silverarrow> or 10
<silverarrow> open source have some advantages
<phillw> yup, Berkley Unix. That's why it is inherrently safer than MS which was never designed for multiple users / internet. But that's off topic :)
<silverarrow> i don`t know the technical stuff at all really
<silverarrow> aqua is just name to me
<silverarrow> is that why linux have nautilus ?
<silverarrow> I initially thought of julius verne
<phillw> nautilus is one of the file manager
<phillw> s available.
<phillw> pcmanfm is the one that lubuntu uses.
<silverarrow> oh, of course
<silverarrow> which sounds like a hybrid pc radio
<phillw> he he, it's named after the authors IRC nick :)
<phillw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMan_File_Manager
<phillw> I don't see him on very often any more :/
<silverarrow> if gecko and gnome mplayer would stream more easily on ppc I could brag about it on apple forums
<silverarrow> or rather mac two users I know
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> the never ending story of which mplayer to use :)
<silverarrow> does anyone have time to assist with a log report issue I  have?
<silverarrow> never mind the mplayer, they all seem to work
<silverarrow> I have messed around with them
<phillw> I can try, if it is lubuntu related, you will get better support on #lubuntu
<silverarrow> just not the smplayer
<silverarrow> I could not make it integrate with browser
<silverarrow> no I have tried
<silverarrow> it is more mplayer related or gecko
<silverarrow> well lubuntu really
<phillw> I don't use them, sorry.
<silverarrow> I see
<phillw> I'm a VLC user, sorry.
<silverarrow> never mind then
<silverarrow> I have tried VLC too, with even less luck
<silverarrow> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/gnome-mplayer/bYJnJz9y2aw
<silverarrow> however not total failure
<silverarrow> this is what is asked of me: And can you send me the output of configure for gecko-mediaplayer,
<silverarrow> gnome-mplayer and gmtk? Perhaps there is something in there at might
<silverarrow> help me.
<silverarrow> I can not find config if my life depended on it
<silverarrow> I have been told to ask someone else a few times lol
<silverarrow> config is just not where it should be
<phillw> ask on the Lubuntu-QA mailing list, Lars or Walter should be able to answer.
<silverarrow> a new suggestion
<silverarrow> last one I asked on the lubuntu channels told me to look for margo
 * silverarrow googles lubuntu mailing list
<phillw> you were chatting to Walter on here yesterday.
<silverarrow> I might bump into him again if I am lucky
<silverarrow> I forgot to ask then really
<phillw> wxl: ping
<silverarrow> oh, he is walter
<phillw> he should be on later
<phillw> yes :)
<silverarrow> my name is Arild
<silverarrow> however, it doesn`t "work" that well outside Scandinavia
<silverarrow> ..what?...
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> Walter is in Oregon, USA - So is on quite a different Time Zone to us Europeans :)
<silverarrow> that makes sense really
<silverarrow> I was up half the night yesterday
<silverarrow> or today really
<balloons> time gets fuzzy doesn't it silverarrow ?
<silverarrow> it does lol
<silverarrow> friday came horribly fast this week
<silverarrow> or quickly ?
<phillw> silverarrow: I know I've been up a long time when smartboy comes back on after his nights' sleep :D
<phillw> balloons: something odd has happened on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings It's not listing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/QA/20120905 on the master page.
<balloons> ohh?
<balloons> let me see
<silverarrow> yeah, smartboy is way ahead , hong kong
<silverarrow> 8 minutes to seven here
<phillw> silverarrow: Benny is even further ahead... Australia!
<silverarrow> in the evening
<phillw> 8 mins to 6 in UK
<balloons> <<PageList(regex:^QATeam/Meetings/QA/2012[0-9\-]+$)>>
<balloons> it's the regex
<silverarrow> lubuntu is very international
<silverarrow> or ubuntu really
<silverarrow> all the ubuntu variants
<phillw> balloons: ahh, regex is not an area I'm familiar with :)
<phillw> silverarrow: indeed :)
<phillw> balloons: how goes the bug jam?
<balloons> we jammin'
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it's open-ened
<balloons> *ended
<balloons> it's for whomever wishes to utilize it
<phillw> I have some new volunteers for test case writing. I'm going to write up some introductory instructions for new comers.
<wxl> i didn't read everything (you guys talk too much)but i'm here silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> are you familiar with gnome mplayer and gecko ?
<wxl> i guess i've used them
<wxl> on ppc tho i dunno
<silverarrow> I have been posting on a google group with a guy who is involved gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/gnome-mplayer/bYJnJz9y2aw
<silverarrow> I am hoping to smooth out some trouble
<silverarrow> initially I though mplayer and gecko didn`t work at all
<silverarrow> but then I discovered the commercial videos on the apple site stream all fine
<silverarrow> mplayer worked fine with flash video repacer, but it has disappeared
<silverarrow> FVR is only for youtube though
<silverarrow> mostly at least
<wxl> omg
<wxl> i got like 1/10th of the way through and just realized this goes on forever
<wxl> get to the point
<silverarrow> how do I find the output of configure for gecko-mediaplayer,
<silverarrow> gnome-mplayer and gmtk?
<wxl> you want the configuration?
<silverarrow> that is the question Kevin asked me
<silverarrow> I struggle to find it
<wxl> i have no idea either
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> config  folder for mplayer is empty
<silverarrow> on regular pc mplayer an gecko streams fine with half the specs
<chilicuil> hi, doesn anyone knows what is the difference between http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/ and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<phillw> chilicuil: laptop area is looked after by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<phillw> It is slewed to the vagaries of different laptops and feeds through to the list of which laptops run ubuntu well.
<chilicuil> phillw: so.., if I'm testing in a VM should I use iso.qa.ubuntu.com?, otherwise laptop.qa.ubuntu.com?
<phillw> chilicuil: a VM will not really be using the parts of the laptop, it is using the generic stuff in the VM. So, I'd advise use the iso.qa.ubuntu.com until you have chance to hive off a small partition on the hard drive and install directly onto the laptop.
<chilicuil> phillw: ok, that's great, I'll do that way, thanks
<phillw> building up & modifying the list of laptops is important as it helps people choose between models that other wise may appear similar.
<balloons> phillw, http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud
<phillw> interesting :)
<noskcaj> i wonder if its implemented yet
<noskcaj> can someone runthe xubuntu daily and64 because it seems to have a login loopbut it might just be my VM
<phillw> noskcaj: can you check on #xubuntu, I saw a mention on the mailing list earlier.
<noskcaj> the mailing list thing was me yesterday
<noskcaj> also the draft testcase is ready for upload and you can edit it
<phillw> I have the reply, just finished my dinner :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-08
<phillw> balloons: can you access https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gZwZLrdmzNiFzR6ho6oSEEdhwmZ5lsc-YCGz0patXYw/edit ? I still cannot.
<balloons> phillw, I can
<balloons> I'm off to bed
<balloons> before you! haha
<phillw> balloons: can you copy it over to paste.ubuntu.com for me - I'll have a look at it tomorrow
<balloons> phillw,
<balloons> lol
<balloons> !
<balloons> yes of course
<balloons> phillw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191868/
<phillw> I' also heading for bed (just past 2am here)
<balloons> good night phillw
<phillw> tc, I'll just have a quick read whilst i'm watching a programme on the telly :)
<phillw> ahh, it needs formatting... a job for tomorrow!
<smartboyhw> phillw: PING
<phillw> smartboyhw: hiyas, I'm shortly off to bed :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Have you done Jackson's new testcase for Xubuntu>
<phillw> smartboyhw: Nicholas has just copied it over to pastebin for me, i will format it up tomorrow (It's currently done to the old old style).
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<smartboyhw> Why can't you edit the file?
<smartboyhw> There's a new version https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gZwZLrdmzNiFzR6ho6oSEEdhwmZ5lsc-YCGz0patXYw/edit
<phillw> probably my cache still queueing up. As long as I have it I can format it up.
<smartboyhw> :)
<phillw> did you ever convert your test case to the new format.
<phillw> ?
<smartboyhw> No, don't have time...
<phillw> as you will see from the L-wiki-doc email thread, Our boss wants them to edit up the test cases and add 3 new ones.
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio documentations killed me:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: then make the time.
<smartboyhw> ;)
<smartboyhw> Which 3? I can't find
<phillw> the key word was 'add' :)
<smartboyhw> Er...No!
<smartboyhw> I searched Gmail already
<smartboyhw> Can't find
<smartboyhw> phillw: Come on:)\
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://pastebin.com/h8RtqTXk
<smartboyhw> Ah these
<smartboyhw> Oh alright
<smartboyhw> phillw: I don't understand however: What do you mean by the "old old" format???
<phillw> too many old's :)
<smartboyhw> Then what is the new one? LOL phillw
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<smartboyhw> Yes that is the one I'm trying to format:)
<phillw> Test case has additional formating and is now "Do 'X'", Expect 'Y'Y"
<smartboyhw> Tell me if http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1300/edit is correct
<smartboyhw> Testcase ID 1300
<smartboyhw> If yes I will follow it:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: looks okay. don't forget to add the bit at the bottom :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<phillw> I'm off to bed, catch everyone later today!
<smartboyhw> Bye phillw
<smartboyhw> phillw: Have you gone to bed?
<smartboyhw> I mean now
<smartboyhw> I have formatted the testcase already
<phillw> no, I'm just chilling
<smartboyhw> Look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22747/testcases/1431/results
<smartboyhw> and see if I did anything wrong:)
<phillw> looks good, but the original author missed a step between 27 & 28
<smartboyhw> phillw: Which step?
<phillw> hi sagaci, smartboyhw has formatted up the test case http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22747/testcases/1431/results
<phillw> How to launch the terminal :)
<smartboyhw> OH damn it:)
<sagaci> ah right
<phillw> This is the pain of test cases.... every click must be documented so a person who has never used the system before can follow it.
<phillw> I think of what I assume to be 5 steps, and then explain to my Mum... There ends up being 20 steps!
<smartboyhw> OK edited
<smartboyhw> phillw: Check if it is correct, since I'm using Ubuntu Studio I think it is
<phillw> smartboyhw: what do click on to close it down?
<phillw> step 40
<smartboyhw> Well it is the authors fault, but I will edit it:(
<phillw> smartboyhw: he is a new author, it takes time to get up to speed.
<smartboyhw> OH yeah
<phillw> I could say... well, you should have spotted the ommissions :P
<phillw> smartboyhw: for your next task, go convert your wiki page for that test you wrote into a fully compliant test case :D
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> OK edited the testcase
<phillw> you will quickly realise it is a tough job to write a test case. (I'm dreading doing the file manager one for pcmanfm)
<smartboyhw> :)
<phillw> sagaci: can you see the edits that have been made?
<phillw> it was a couple of extra steps that need putting in and that we are guilty of forgetting.
<phillw> *we are all*
<smartboyhw> ;)
<phillw> smartboyhw: please post up your wiki based test case that needs converting so that sagaci can see the work that must be done on some test cases.
<smartboyhw> phillw: What do you mean?
<phillw> the one I was going to run through with you a few weeks back.
<phillw> that transition is going to be a really good example for new comers who are used to wiki writing getting used to test case writing.
<phillw> I'm also more familiar with wiki writing, so I'm still learning :)
<phillw> hmm, I've had a spammer on my forum area >:o
<phillw> bbs
<phillw> hmm, long time since my archive area was attacked.... :/ http://forum.phillw.net/index.php
<phillw> back, user banned and posts removed.
<sagaci> phillw: the gnome-buntu remix won't be added to the tracker until it become a recognised flavour, right?
<phillw> sagaci: that's not a call I can make. But from my time with lubuntu before it got accepted I'd say not. There are many community respins and it would be simply too great a workload on  those who look after the tracker.
<sagaci> not that it matters to me that much anyhow, I only test vanilla ubuntu
<phillw> If that team need an iso hosting area, then SII are committed to supporting other teams http://thesii.org/iso/
<phillw> it is a decent beast and has good speed and plenty of bandwidth allowance (10 Tb/month)
<noskcaj> phillw: is the testcase ready for publishing?
<phillw> noskcaj: I'll check with Nicholas later, as far as I'm concerned it is good to go :)
<noskcaj> cool
<phillw> smartboyhw: did the formatting and then the edits needed for the couple of missing steps :)
<phillw> And, I'm deffo off to bed! I'll leave you all with a giggle... http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/15927/10-more-awkward-autocorrects-with-parents/
<phillw> wonderful :D
<noskcaj> lol
<noskcaj> i've emailed everyone on the mailing list a draft for the xubuntu manual partitioning testcase, can someone plz upload it to the site
<smartboyhw> Oh OK wait, I did the whole disk one already
<noskcaj> ?
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: I already uploaded the whole disk draft that you written
<noskcaj> thanks
<smartboyhw> But gimme some time to do the manual one:)
<noskcaj> ok, it has some layout problems because libre office messed something up
<smartboyhw> ha
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Where IS the draft?
<smartboyhw> There is no link in there
<noskcaj> its an attachment
<noskcaj> this time
<smartboyhw> No attachment
<smartboyhw> At all
<noskcaj> one sec
<noskcaj> something wierd happened
<noskcaj> i'll try and get it to you
<smartboyhw> HA
<smartboyhw> OK:)
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: its up now as an attachment
<smartboyhw> Alright
<smartboyhw> Sent it to me:_)
<noskcaj> its to the ubuntu mailing list in an email with no subject
<smartboyhw> OK. The QA one?
<noskcaj> yes
<smartboyhw> I can't receive it
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Please resend:)
<noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> :)
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B57km_mHQf74WV8wVS0tOVEwVmc
<noskcaj> its above 4kb so was blocked
<smartboyhw> Oh alright:)(
<smartboyhw> Downloaded
<smartboyhw> Changing now, wait a moment noskcaj, I think will be finished 1 hour later
<noskcaj> thanks
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to bring up ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions? is this possible?
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: I added it already
<smartboyhw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22747/testcases/1432/results
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to bring up ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions? is this possible?
<smartboyhw> Guest70424,
<smartboyhw> please be patient
<smartboyhw> !support | Guest70424
<ubot5> Guest70424: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Though it IS possible
<Guest70424> i didny know that someone saw my post... my bad
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<Guest70424> thx
<smartboyhw> noskcaj, please check the link I've given you:)
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Now let us see will balloons let you in the Ubuntu Testcase Admins Team:)
<Guest70424> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Type /join #ubuntu
<Guest70424> okay appreciate it
<noskcaj> smartboyhw: thanks, should i do one for the auto-resize?
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: Well if best yes but I do wonder: Have you talked to the guys in #xubuntu-devel ?
<noskcaj> not really, why?
<smartboyhw> noskcaj: I think you would want to have a talk with them, if not they will kill both you and me
<smartboyhw> For editing the testcases
<smartboyhw> Also tell them you have written it
<noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> So they can know:)
<noskcaj> i will
<pleia2> at our QA jam in San Francisco now :)
<pleia2> some people are finding typos in some test cases, where to report? (I just told them to join here and mention it)
<paulproteus> Hi pleia2!
<paulproteus> nskaggs's http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1418/info script has a typo in it, and I wasn't sure where to report it.
<pleia2> balloons ^^
<paulproteus> Oh, that's why the video said, "Hi, I'm balloons"
<paulproteus> !
<pleia2> yep :)
<paulproteus> The page says: "Click 'New' button form toolbar". It should say: "Click 'New' button from the toolbar". Sed script that would fix that: s/form toolbar/from the toolbar/
<noskcaj> in todays daily build ubuntu amd64 the slideshow dosn't auto-scroll after you manually move the slides, is this a bug
<paulproteus> noskcaj: That is almost definitely a bug.
<noskcaj> then i shall get reporting
<pleia2> knome: see paulproteus' comment
<pleia2> (knome has fixing superpowers :))
<knome> let me boot my desktop machine and i'll fix it
<paulproteus> Ooh, lovely
<knome> paulproteus, pleia2: updated
<pleia2> thanks :)
<knome> if you have other similar issues, just ping me
<paulproteus> Sounds great, thanks!
<knome> np
<scientes>  Type in “The quick brown foxes jump over the lazy dog”
<scientes> in gedit
<scientes> it should be "fox"
<pleia2> scientes: which page?
<scientes> and "jumps"
<scientes> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/235/builds/22730/testcases/1420/results
<pleia2> ^^ knome
<knome> unless there are several foxes that jump? :)
<pleia2> hehe
<geofft_> is there a fix for the Ubiquity installer crash?
<geofft_> or an LP bug or something?
<paulproteus> pleia2: Am curious what the bug number for the black-on-black text issue is; when you find it, let me know!
<pleia2> 744283
<paulproteus> Thumbs up
<paulproteus> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22864/testcases/1431/results/ # Report filed
<paulproteus> We'll see if it's fixed tomorrow!
<knome> noskcaj, you around?
 * geofft_ waves to price-livecd
<pleia2> :)
<price-livecd> Hi all
<price-livecd> I have a bug in a test script on packages.qa -- are there people here who can address that?
<price-livecd> specifically, evince/evn-005 at http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/235/builds/22727/testcases/1417/results
<price-livecd> calls for Evince to display "a sidebar with page thumbnails"
<pleia2> knome: ^^
<price-livecd> in fact, in my testing it showed a sidebar with an index of sections and subsections
<knome> price-livecd, what should it say?
<price-livecd> perhaps "with either page thumbnails or an index"
<knome> price-livecd, reload, should be fixed
<price-livecd> great -- actually I would leave out the mention of sections and subsections
<price-livecd> that's what it was in this document
<price-livecd> which was a LaTeX article
<knome> ah, right
<price-livecd> it might be different in a document which came from some other source
<knome> refresh
<price-livecd> excellent
<price-livecd> also in the empathy test script at http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/235/builds/22726/testcases/1415/results
<price-livecd> it says "Select 'Edit - Accounts' from menu"
<price-livecd> there is no Edit -> Accounts
<price-livecd> it's Empathy -> Accounts
<knome> refresh
<price-livecd> great
<price-livecd> and the wizard that results has a different name
<price-livecd> actually
<price-livecd> the whole description of the wizard isn't what I see
<knome> hmm?
<price-livecd> instead of "'Messaging and VOIP Accounts Assistant' wizard appears, 'Welcome to Empathy' step is displayed"
<price-livecd> I get an 'Online Accounts' window, and there is no mention of Empathy in it
<price-livecd> and the next step doesn't match either
<knome> hmm
<price-livecd> I could report this, but I suspect the developers/maintainers don't see it as a bug -- just a change from the last release (or whenever the test script was written)
<knome> refresh - does it match now?
<price-livecd> no, there's no "Yes, I'll enter my account details now"
<price-livecd> or "What kind of chat account do you have?" combobox
<knome> ok, in that case
<knome> can you write how it should appear, and add it to paste.ubuntu.com or so
<knome> and i'll update it with correct information
<price-livecd> ok
<knome> thanks
<price-livecd> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193540/
<knome> price-livecd, thanks, i'll update in a min
<noskcaj> knome: yeah
<knome> price-livecd, so are the steps from "check contact list" ok?
<price-livecd> oh, I missed those -- looking
<price-livecd> well
<price-livecd> the instructions said to cancel at the end, so I did
<price-livecd> I'll change that
<knome> hey noskcaj
<noskcaj> hey knome
<knome> can you check the backlog in #xubuntu?
<knome> from 21:40UTC
<noskcaj> i havent joined #xubuntu only #xubuntu-devel
<knome> sorry
<knome> of course devel, and 22:40 UTC too
<knome> so ~30mins ago
<noskcaj> what am i looking for?
<knome> well, i can repaste too
<knome> it's a few lines
<knome> a se
<knome> *sec
<knome> 00:41  knome: was somebody working on the testcases?
<knome> 00:42  knome: i see that we now have specific "entire disk" testcases for xubuntu
<knome> 00:42  knome: i thought the idea was to keep the maintaining effort as small as possible, and this looks like we're just making it bigger
<knome> 00:42  knome: is there really so big differences? i thought it was just the distro name and that
<price-livecd> knome: they're good -- 'No thanks' should be changed to 'Allow access'
<noskcaj> i would like to spend most of my time maintaining the testcases so i dont mind the amount of work
<silverarrow> i like to spend more time on my bicycle
<noskcaj> silverarrow: piont being
<noskcaj> *point
<silverarrow> not so much point really
<silverarrow> i am trouble shooting for gnome mplayer and gecko
<silverarrow> hoping I might provide some info to the key guys building the packages
<silverarrow> or something like that
<silverarrow> it is sooo close to working
<knome> noskcaj, well, still, if it's just the Ubuntu/Xubuntu difference, i believe it's unnecessary work
<knome> noskcaj, we'll also lose the benefit of always being "up-to-date" with the ubuntu tests
<knome> noskcaj, or, at least we will lag behind until somebody happens to be around and updates that
<noskcaj> their are extra things like integrating bits of the xubuntu short testcase that most xubuntu tester use
<noskcaj> and how will we lose the up-to-date thing
<knome> noskcaj, i just created the short testcase as it's own testcase, so no need to integrate that to the installation tests
<noskcaj> ok
<knome> when somebody updates the ubuntu testcase, we will need to update the xubuntu testcase too. if you aren't around exactly at the moment the update happens, there will be lag
<noskcaj> ok
<knome> and since those updates aren't announced anywhere, that'd mean you would need to monitor the testcases every day at all times
<knome> and i just think that's a waste of everybody's time, including yours :)
<noskcaj> so....
<noskcaj> yeah
<knome> so if the differences are just ubuntu/xubuntu wording, i'd rather use the "ubuntu" testcases
<noskcaj> i shall give up, just keep the short testcase in
<knome> if there are bigger differences that can be justified/rationalized, then it's ok to create xubuntu-specific stuff
<knome> ok, will you revert to the ubuntu testcases or shall i?
<knome> the short testcase is called "post-installation tests (xubuntu)"
<knome> if you are wondering where it is :)
<noskcaj> only one or two things that arn't just rewords and can you fix it as i'm not an admin
<noskcaj> i know
<knome> what are those things?
<noskcaj> ???
<knome> 01:23  noskcaj: only one or two things that arn't just rewords and can you fix it as i'm not an admin
<knome> what are you referring to with those few things?
<noskcaj> the launcher at the bottom, the app search and the abiword thing
<noskcaj> plus changeing ubuntu.com to xubuntu.org
<knome> right, but those are in the post-installation tests, right?
<noskcaj> yes
<knome> yeah
<noskcaj> so take them down please and are there any testcases that need updating
<knome> hmm, not really
<knome> i need to add the old "long" test
<noskcaj> ok
<knome> if you want to help with that, it's welcome
<noskcaj> i cant because i'm not an admin
<knome> right
<knome> i meant with creating the markup
<knome> we currently have the wikimarkup, and that should be converted to html for the testcase
<noskcaj> the live testcase still specifies ext3 instead of ext4 is there a reaser for that?
<noskcaj> i could try
<knome> i don't know about that
<knome> ok, i'll set up a pad, just a sec
<knome> noskcaj, http://typewith.me/p/x-qa-desktoptest
<knome> noskcaj, i'm using an alternative markup method, which is much easier
<knome> noskcaj, inside <dl>, <dt> describes what you should do and <dd> what should happen
<noskcaj> ok
<knome> noskcaj, the long test is decribed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/Long
<noskcaj> i shall start working on that then
<knome> noskcaj, we probably will need to change some of the wording (shorter is better, as long as it is understandable)
<knome> noskcaj, thanks for the help :)
<noskcaj> ok
<knome> noskcaj, thanks again :)
<knome> now i need to go to bed
<knome> see you!
<noskcaj> bye
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-09
<phillw> bug 1046563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046563
<phillw> kanliot: I suspect the release team are on weekend off. I will raise it at next Wednesday's QA meeting
<kanliot> ty
<phillw> kanliot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<phillw> added to agenda.
